# Useless Thread MDLXII: Talking About Christmas In May Edition



## irunthepeg

Continue


----------



## Guerzy




----------



## Dog




----------



## Mantis




----------



## Bones Malone

Quick Reply
The following errors occurred with your submission

This post is a duplicate of a post that you have posted in the last five minutes.


----------



## Bones Malone

Mike Emrick said:


> I don't understand how a 26 year old becomes a gm
> 
> Makes you think.




He likely had higher aspirations than being a taxi driver


----------



## John Price

May 5th Edition of Marek vs. Wyshynski
Marek vs. Wyshynski
http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/SN/M...6--May-5th-Edition-of-Marek-vs.-Wyshynski.mp3

Jeff and Greg break down the 'Yotes hiring the 26 year old John Chayka as GM, the Caps and Penguins and much more!

Subscribe the podcast http://feeds.feedburner.com/SN/MarekVsWyshynski

----
Sent from Podcast Republic 2.8.1
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.itunestoppodcastplayer.app


----------



## Mantis

Good thing Brooks Orpik is a genius


----------



## John Price

John Chayka (born June 9, 1989)[1] is the current general manager of the Arizona Coyotes of the National Hockey League (NHL). Previously, he served as assistant general manager of the Coyotes.[2] Prior to joining the Coyotes, Chayka was part of a analytics company called "Stathletes".[3]

At the time of his appointment, Chayka was the youngest general manager in NHL history at 26 years of age.[4]


----------



## John Price

Math nerd 

General manager 

Makes u think


----------



## John Price

Zaide is a Stathlete.


----------



## Kyle93

As is tradition


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Going 2 win my fantasy ploffs pool when dallas gets eliminated


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Can't wait for xmas


----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## Dog

Finnish your Czech said:


> Going 2 win my fantasy ploffs pool when dallas gets eliminated




wana...kiss


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Doland said:


> wana...kiss




You ask this when you're in NL, but not when you're in Mississauga (a.k.a 10 km from my work), ON???????


----------



## Kyle93

when whiteman gets angry


----------



## Bones Malone

When TJ gets his alts found by the mods


----------



## irunthepeg

Chippah said:


> When TJ gets his alts found by the mods




Janny family


----------



## irunthepeg

Did Mike Modano retire?


----------



## John Price

How can a 26 year old be a nhl gm


----------



## Kyle93

shut up ix seriously, posted about him like 20 times.


----------



## irunthepeg

How can a 26 year old be a nhl gm


----------



## irunthepeg

wow I will be 26 years old this October... maybe I will become an NHL GM next year... makes me think


----------



## Satan

the boys


----------



## Satan

jingle bells


----------



## irunthepeg

the boys


----------



## PullHard

does tony x post in the UT yet


----------



## irunthepeg

Eternal Sunshine said:


> does tony x post in the UT yet




can't wait


----------



## Satan

baeball


----------



## Satan




----------



## Kyle93

just out fer a rip


----------



## John Price

Kyle93 said:


> shut up ix seriously, posted about him like 20 times.





John Chayka (born June 9, 1989)[1] is the current general manager of the Arizona Coyotes of the National Hockey League (NHL). Previously, he served as assistant general manager of the Coyotes.[2] Prior to joining the Coyotes, Chayka was part of a analytics company called "Stathletes".[3]

At the time of his appointment, Chayka was the youngest general manager in NHL history at 26 years of age.[4]


----------



## RayP

good swim today. 1.6 miles in just a hair over an hour.


----------



## Mantis

Kyle93 said:


> when whiteman gets angry




I just watched that yesterday. I probably would go gay for the Gos


----------



## Dog

Finnish your Czech said:


> You ask this when you're in NL, but not when you're in Mississauga (a.k.a 10 km from my work), ON???????




I've never been in Mississauga..


----------



## John Price

Breaking : McDavid wins Calder


----------



## Bones Malone

When you have 1 unread PM and you just know you must've [TOS VIOLATION]


----------



## John Price

Episode 75: Sharpening our Tools for Analysis
The Hockey PDOcast
http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/Hock...sode-75-sharpening-our-tools-for-analysis.mp3

Seth Partnow joins the show for a big picture discussion about where hockey is right now compared to the other major sports in terms of its tools for analysis, and how it can cover that ground moving ...

Subscribe the podcast http://feeds.feedburner.com/HockeyPDOcast

----
Sent from Podcast Republic 2.8.1
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.itunestoppodcastplayer.app


----------



## John Price

Revisiting our 'perfect' Premier League season predictions
Planet FÃºtbol
http://feeds.soundcloud.com/stream/...gue-champions-league-copa-america-podcast.mp3

The Premier League has been won by its most unpredictable champion, so, naturally, it's a good time to look back on our oh-so-prescient season predictions from August. How badly did we misjudge Leices...

Subscribe the podcast http://feeds.soundcloud.com/users/soundcloud:users:99116547/sounds.rss

----
Sent from Podcast Republic 2.8.1
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.itunestoppodcastplayer.app


----------



## Chris Hagen*

Chippah said:


> When you have 1 unread PM and you just know you must've [TOS VIOLATION]



Lol.


----------



## Bones Malone

Imagine ix being an NHL GM...


----------



## RayP

Chippah said:


> Imagine ix being an NHL GM...




trade talent


acquire bobbleheads


----------



## John Price

This week on YKWD:

The Great Ari Shaffir is at the helm with guests Luis J Gomez, Nick Mullen, and Kurt Metzger! We celebrate New York City's recent decriminalization, tell stories about the times we committed infidelity, and watch on YouTube! Watch / Listen and enjoy!


----------



## Dog

chipsa


----------



## John Price

RayP said:


> trade talent
> 
> 
> acquire bobbleheads




What happened to Joe's collar and vest


----------



## John Price

That can of bark deterrent for dogs is terrifying.


----------



## Bones Malone

RayP said:


> trade talent
> 
> 
> acquire bobbleheads




TJ oshie

for 

Wayne Simmonds bobblehead
Stuffed meLVin


----------



## RayP

Mike Emrick said:


> What happened to Joe's collar and vest





what do you mean what happened?



he hasn't worn a collar in ages. no need since we don't leash him up anymore.



when we leash him he gets scared and won't move, so we just let him roam around and walk with him.


----------



## John Price

RayP said:


> what do you mean what happened?
> 
> 
> 
> he hasn't worn a collar in ages. no need since we don't leash him up anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> when we leash him he gets scared and won't move, so we just let him roam around and walk with him.




That damn thing you put around his head.


----------



## Kyle93

I would be a fantastic GM, my fantasy team will go from last place this past season to competing for the playoffs.


----------



## Bones Malone

Mike Emrick said:


> This week on YKWD:
> 
> The Great Ari Shaffir is at the helm with guests Luis J Gomez, Nick Mullen, and Kurt Metzger! We celebrate New York City's recent decriminalization, tell stories about the times we committed infidelity, and watch on YouTube! Watch / Listen and enjoy!




Remember when you told me Joe List had been exiled from O&J, but was just on the show 2 days ago?


----------



## John Price

Is Joe vegan.


----------



## RayP

Mike Emrick said:


> That damn thing you put around his head.




the cone?


he got the stitches taken out. no need for it anymore.


----------



## John Price

Saw some flea medication at petco. Do you all use flea collars.


----------



## Chris Hagen*

Hello, Mike Emrick.


----------



## RayP

Mike Emrick said:


> Saw some flea medication at petco. Do you all use flea collars.




no, he has some pill he gets occasionally. i've heard they're a scam, but it doesn't hurt to give it to him in a pill pocket as a treat. figure there is no harm in giving him one even if they don't do anything.


----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## John Price

I see. 

I was looking though dog food at petco and noticed vegan food. 

Duck
Lamb 
Chicken 

Vegan


----------



## Kyle93

lots of balls in the locker room, that is true.


----------



## Chris Hagen*

Hello, Chippah.

I've messaged you.

Greetings,
Chris Hagen


----------



## Bones Malone

We have lots of *BALLS* in this locker room.


----------



## Chris Hagen*

Mike Emrick said:


> I see.
> 
> I was looking though dog food at petco and noticed vegan food.
> 
> Duck
> Lamb
> Chicken
> 
> Vegan



Dogs can live on a vegan diet with no problems. Cats on the other hand cannot.


----------



## John Price

Chris Hagen said:


> Dogs can live on a vegan diet with no problems. Cats on the other hand cannot.




Are you joking?


----------



## Guerzy

when u log in and post on hf boards


----------



## Satan

skrt


----------



## Chris Hagen*

Mike Emrick said:


> Are you joking?



No, I am not joking.


----------



## irunthepeg

Satan said:


> skrt




BURRR skrtt


----------



## John Price

RayP is Chris Hagen talking out his ass again. Is this true.


----------



## Chris Hagen*

Mike Emrick said:


> Are you joking?




Do I look like some sort of joker to you?


----------



## irunthepeg

Chris Hagen said:


> Do I look like some sort of joker to you?




"MOM I did the meme thing again!!! Come look!"


----------



## John Price

Can dogs eat a vegan diet?
Unfortunately, every single dog I hear of who eats a vegetarian or vegan diet is because the owner is a veg or vegan. Dogs are scavenging carnivores â€“ they are designed to thrive on a diet of primarily meat but can eat plant matter if necessary.


----------



## Chris Hagen*

http://www.petmd.com/blogs/nutritio...-dogs-stay-healthy-on-a-vegetarian-diet-31188


----------



## Kyle93

Chris Hagen said:


> Do I look like some sort of joker to you?


----------



## Satan

Nigel Dawes the Kazakh


----------



## RayP

my balls shrunk during my swim this morning. cold pool was cold.


----------



## Chris Hagen*

Mike Emrick said:


> Can dogs eat a vegan diet?
> Unfortunately, every single dog I hear of who eats a vegetarian or vegan diet is because the owner is a veg or vegan. Dogs are scavenging carnivores â€“ they are designed to thrive on a diet of primarily meat but can eat plant matter if necessary.



Your source: a forum

My source: a doctor

_I wonder which is more credible._


----------



## John Price

Chippah is your dog vegan.


----------



## RayP

Mike Emrick said:


> RayP is Chris Hagen talking out his ass again. Is this true.




probably.


i don't read his posts.


i don't have him on ______ but i just scroll right by all his posts.


----------



## John Price

How can a dog be vegan.


----------



## John Price

RayP said:


> probably.
> 
> 
> i don't read his posts.
> 
> 
> i don't have him on ______ but i just scroll right by all his posts.




That settles it then.


----------



## Chris Hagen*

Mike Emrick said:


> How can a dog be vegan.



I don't understand the question.


----------



## John Price

Been thinking of adopting a dog or cat.


----------



## RayP

Mike Emrick said:


> Been thinking of adopting a dog or cat.




get a cat.


i wouldn't trust you being responsible enough for a dog and its needs.


----------



## John Price

RayP said:


> get a cat.
> 
> 
> i wouldn't trust you being responsible enough for a dog and its needs.




What


----------



## Bones Malone

Mike Emrick said:


> Chippah is your dog vegan.




**** no


----------



## irunthepeg

I'll see if this dog in my office wants to be vegan. I'll put a vegan only option in front of him and a meat option beside him. If he chooses to be vegan, I won't tempt him.


----------



## John Price

Petco lmao they have dog training **** 


Spray this **** here so your dog won't poop here, and so on


----------



## Satan

brelyt has kazakhstan citizenship


----------



## RayP

Mike Emrick said:


> What




would you take the dog out for walks, and just to relieve himself as often as necessary? provide a good home for him?


i have my doubts. at least cats have no souls and all you have to do is make sure they have food and water, and a somewhat clean litterbox. but you'd likely clean the litter box often enough just because you wouldn't want to smell it... so the cat would benefit from that.


at least i hope, maybe not given how nasty your shower is.


----------



## John Price

Ray get some chew toys for Joe.


----------



## Chris Hagen*

Mike Emrick, you can't even take care of yourself. How are you going to take care of another being?


----------



## Kyle93

just get a reptile or something ix.


----------



## RayP

Mike Emrick said:


> Ray get some chew toys for Joe.




he doesn't play with chew toys, but we gave him a new bone last night a friend got for him now that he's feeling better.


----------



## John Price

Cute dog.


----------



## Bones Malone

In fact, much like myself his favorite food is steak. It's the only thing he begs for. He just stands there drooling. If I'm eating anything else he doesn't even pay attention. I've tried giving him veggies, but he spits them out. My other dog likes carrots though.


----------



## irunthepeg

Get a hamster, ix


----------



## John Price

Chris Hagen said:


> Mike Emrick, you can't even take care of yourself. How are you going to take care of another being?




Hilarious coming from you. The same guy who says he's goin to fix his forum. 



(He said this two years ago)


----------



## John Price

Chippah said:


> In fact, much like myself his favorite food is steak. It's the only thing he begs for. He just stands there drooling. If I'm eating anything else he doesn't even pay attention. I've tried giving him veggies, but he spits them out. My other dog likes carrots though.




He eat human food or Purina


----------



## RayP

Chippah said:


> In fact, much like myself his favorite food is steak. It's the only thing he begs for. He just stands there drooling. If I'm eating anything else he doesn't even pay attention. I've tried giving him veggies, but he spits them out. My other dog likes carrots though.




the small guy or big guy?


if i cut into a bell pepper and joe is in bed, within a minute he'll be in the kitchen crying for that bell pepper. it's the only thing i've seen literally wake him up when he's nowhere near the kitchen. 


but he'll beg for anything he sees us eating at the end of the day, but bell peppers are the only thing he'll groan and cry for us to give him.


----------



## Kyle93

I feel like swiss chalet.


----------



## John Price

How long until Chris Hagen complains about how selfish humans are for imprisoning cats and dogs. Should roam free! Domestication of animals is bad!


----------



## Chris Hagen*

Mike Emrick said:


> Hilarious coming from you. The same guy who says he's goin to fix his forum.
> 
> 
> 
> (He said this two years ago)



Makes sense.


----------



## Chris Hagen*

Big day today of sitting around posting on the Internet, being a friendless virgin, and accomplishing nothing in your life, Mike?


----------



## irunthepeg

ehat forum


----------



## Kyle93

Chris Hagen said:


> Big day today of sitting around posting on the Internet, being a friendless virgin, and accomplishing nothing in your life, Kyle?




ftfy


----------



## irunthepeg

Chris Hagen said:


> Big day today of sitting around posting on the Internet, being a friendless virgin, and accomplishing nothing in your life, Mike?




whoa whoa whoa, this is a place of love and friendship. WHy the hostility?


----------



## irunthepeg

Kyle93 said:


> ftfy




lmao


----------



## Chris Hagen*

Kyle93 said:


> ftfy





At least you watch some films.


----------



## Bones Malone

RayP said:


> the small guy or big guy?
> 
> 
> if i cut into a bell pepper and joe is in bed, within a minute he'll be in the kitchen crying for that bell pepper. it's the only thing i've seen literally wake him up when he's nowhere near the kitchen.
> 
> 
> but he'll beg for anything he sees us eating at the end of the day, but bell peppers are the only thing he'll groan and cry for us to give him.




The big guy. 

All 3 love steak though. The small young one will eat carrots. The small old one that looks like Joe used to like carrots also, but his teeth are too bad for anything hard, so steak and canned food for him.


----------



## RayP

Kyle93 said:


> ftfy




you almost made me read one of his posts.



don't do that.


----------



## John Price

Petco only has cats up for adoption in store.


----------



## John Price

Haven't seen a dog up for adoption in a store. Probably all at the shelter.


----------



## Bones Malone

Mike Emrick said:


> He eat human food or Purina




Pedigree, they get a couple bites of steak, but only when we have it for dinner. Not everyday.


----------



## irunthepeg

Chippah said:


> Pedigree, they get a couple bites of steak, but only when we have it for dinner. Not everyday.




Good man. I get stuff like carrots for snacks or whatever but I hate when people feed leftovers off the table after every meal. Conditions them to be such beggars.


----------



## Kyle93

peg, I have some swiss chalet coups. Might order some now.


----------



## Chris Hagen*

What are you going to do with this hypothetical pet dog you get, Mike?


----------



## Bones Malone

irunthepeg said:


> Good man. I get stuff like carrots for snacks or whatever but I hate when people feed leftovers off the table after every meal. Conditions them to be such beggars.




Me too. They only get steak, no other scraps, and they get it when we've finished and brought our plates to the kitchen so they don't associate the table as feeding time.


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

Mike Emrick said:


> Been thinking of adopting a dog or cat.




This is an awful idea. Like this isn't even a trolling attempt. Please do not do this.


----------



## Bones Malone

Ix, if you want to get a pet, get a fish tank. If you can take care of that, then *maybe* move up to a cat. Dogs are a lot of work.


----------



## Guerzy

Mike Emrick can't even keep his bathroom clean how the **** is he going to ever look after a dog?


----------



## Satan

banksy


----------



## Bones Malone

Why am I being PM'ed from users whom I do not correspond with?


----------



## Hansen

Nothing wrong with being a friendless virgin


----------



## Bones Malone

Hansen 36 said:


> Nothing wrong with being a friendless virgin




It's better than a friendless vegan


----------



## Guerzy

love2post

on hf boards


----------



## Guerzy

Chippah said:


> It's better than a friendless vegan




He has friends, he posts on his own message board and talks to 3 people


----------



## John Price

How am I not ready for a dog and or cat


----------



## Guerzy

Mike Emrick said:


> How am I not ready for a dog and or cat




You can barely look after yourself. What does your bathroom look like right now?


----------



## Bones Malone

Guerzy said:


> He has friends, he posts on his own message board and talks to 3 people




I'd bet that they're just his own alts that he uses to look like he has friends.


----------



## Kyle93

aren't you out from the morning until like 4PM working, while living alone ix? Who will take care of your dog during that time.


----------



## Guerzy

Chippah said:


> I'd bet that they're just his own alts that he uses to look like he has friends.




That is quite likely now that you mention it.


----------



## irunthepeg

Kyle93 said:


> peg, I have some swiss chalet coups. Might order some now.




Never been tbh not a seafood person.



Chippah said:


> Me too. They only get steak, no other scraps, and they get it when we've finished and brought our plates to the kitchen so they don't associate the table as feeding time.




That's awesome. That's the best way to teach them.



Chippah said:


> It's better than a friendless vegan




lmao


----------



## Pip

ucanthanzalthetruth said:


> This is an awful idea. Like this isn't even a trolling attempt. Please do not do this.




cats are really easy to take car of


----------



## Kyle93

irunthepeg said:


> Never been tbh not a seafood person.
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome. That's the best way to teach them.
> 
> 
> 
> lmao




swiss chalet, not a seafood person.


----------



## John Price

Kyle93 said:


> aren't you out from the morning until like 4PM working, while living alone ix? Who will take care of your dog during that time.




Hmm.


----------



## John Price

Well who takes care of Chippah s dog when he's away at work 

Don't single me out 

People leave they pets at home when they work


----------



## Pip

Chippah said:


> It's better than a friendless vegan




I am one of those things


----------



## Pip

Mike do you want my cat? I can overnight her to you...


----------



## Chris Hagen*

Mike Emrick said:


> Well who takes care of Chippah s dog when he's away at work
> 
> Don't single me out
> 
> People leave they pets at home when they work



What kind of living arrangements do you have? An apartment? A house with a yard?


----------



## Hansen

Guerzy said:


> He has friends, he posts on his own message board and talks to 3 people




True friends
One question

***** where were you when I was ****in


----------



## Pip

I would not recommend that Mike get a dog though.


----------



## John Price

Pip said:


> I would not recommend that Mike get a dog though.




Why not


----------



## Siamese Dream

Chris Hagen said:


> Do I look like some sort of joker to you?


----------



## RayP

Got an email the other day from our good ol friend Zappy


----------



## Pip

Mike Emrick said:


> Why not




Dogs are a lot of work. Unless you have a yard to let a dog out while you're away or are willing to take it for lots of walks then it's not going to get the exercise it needs.


----------



## Pip

Mike you should buy Overwatch when it comes out and play with me and maybe some other Lounge boys


----------



## Pip

RayP said:


> Got an email the other day from our good ol friend Zappy




any nice pics


----------



## Kyle93

I want to get overwatch. Looks fantastic.


----------



## RayP

Pip said:


> any nice pics






Not that I can share


----------



## Pip

I played the beta for like 5 hours last night and didn't want to stop


----------



## Pip

RayP said:


> Not that I can share




why would I want pics of a female


----------



## Kyle93

Pip said:


> I played the beta for like 5 hours last night and didn't want to stop




Unfortunately its over now, when is the release date?


----------



## Bones Malone

Mike Emrick said:


> Well who takes care of Chippah s dog when he's away at work
> 
> Don't single me out
> 
> People leave they pets at home when they work




No one watches mine while I'm at work. The slight overlap in mine and my wife's work times keeps the dogs by themselves for almost 9 hours. I wouldn't go any longer than that. On the odd day where my wife is running late getting home, she usually has a puddle to clean up.

That's with calm, well behaved dogs.


----------



## Kyle93

NSFW but I love his commentary 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2-_NaRTl8I


----------



## Pip

Kyle93 said:


> Unfortunately its over now, when is the release date?




May 24th. I'll probably be able to get it around May 20th at my work tho which is pretty sweet.


----------



## Pip

the pull puns are great haha


----------



## Siamese Dream

Chris Hagen said:


> Big day today of sitting around posting on the Internet, being a friendless virgin, and accomplishing nothing in your life, Mike?




Wow, twice in one day




Ceremony said:


> One of TJ's great personal contradictions is when he pretends to be all spiritual and accepting of everyone and everything and then hilariously acts in completely the opposite way. I'll point it out the next time he does it. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Bones Malone

Eating a delicious clementine, please RT


----------



## Kyle93

Speaking of dogs, my dog just drank a bunch of water and slobbered all over my leg lmao. I was doing something beside him while he drank.


----------



## John Price

Kyle93 said:


> Speaking of dogs, my dog just drank a bunch of water and slobbered all over my leg lmao. I was doing something beside him while he drank.




Um tmi


----------



## irunthepeg

I'm like hey what's up hello


----------



## Pip

about an hour ago via Tapatalk


----------



## RayP

Ix set up a gofundme account for an adoption fee for you to adopt a dog. Do it *****.


----------



## PullHard

Pip said:


> about an hour ago via Tapatalk




put some respek on my name


----------



## Hansen

Pip said:


> I played the beta for like 5 hours last night and didn't want to stop




Overwatch?


----------



## Pip

Hansen 36 said:


> Overwatch?




yeee


----------



## Kyle93

Anyways I'm done for chel whenever this week so just message me or I should be in here anyways.


----------



## Hansen

Hanging out at the grandparents but will probs be home later


----------



## Pip

I will most likely not be around today


----------



## Hansen

A sledding team of 62 Pomeranians


----------



## Kyle93

I'm getting married everyone!


----------



## Satan

col.


----------



## Bones Malone

Kyle93 said:


> I'm getting married everyone!




You're a loser. We get it.


----------



## Kyle93

Chippah said:


> You're a loser. We get it.


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Doland said:


> I've never been in Mississauga..




Stop trolling


----------



## Hansen

Watching Kaiba by Masaaki Yuasa


----------



## Kyle93

this chat I joined has some decent looking grils.


----------



## Kyle93

I have not started a tinder of my own but I have exchanged pics and talked with girls online in this chat. Which is a start.


----------



## Kyle93

ha yes


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Karl93 can you please stop swiping left to me on Tinder


----------



## Siamese Dream

What chat room is this Kyle


----------



## Dog

I wanna go to ryerson uni


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Doland said:


> I wanna go to ryerson uni




I don't

Good thing I go to UofT instead


----------



## Satan

Finnish your Czech said:


> Karl93 can you please stop swiping left to me on Tinder




I swiped u


----------



## Kyle93

Dustin Peener said:


> What chat room is this Kyle




A chat room for people in similar situations as myself. AKA not in relationships, no friends or small # of friends, shy, usually people who stay home most of the time etc.


----------



## Kyle93

Finnish your Czech said:


> Karl93 can you please stop swiping left to me on Tinder




sorry man, you are just too handsome for me.


----------



## Satan

Kyle93 said:


> A chat room for people in similar situations as myself. AKA not in relationships, no friends or small # of friends, shy, usually people who stay home most of the time etc.




So they are "girls"


----------



## Kyle93

Satan said:


> So they are "girls"




More girls than you would think. Still predominately guys though.


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Dont get catfished karl93


----------



## Dog

Finnish your Czech said:


> I don't
> 
> Good thing I go to UofT instead




UofT isn't a good school lmao

Ryerson is such a good school


----------



## Kyle93

Finnish your Czech said:


> Dont get catfished karl93




It's not what you think. Its a chat room where we just talk about random stuff. Not trying to get into relationships.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Kyle93 said:


> A chat room for people in similar situations as myself. AKA not in relationships, no friends or small # of friends, shy, usually people who stay home most of the time etc.




What is it called


----------



## Siamese Dream

I haven't used chat rooms since I was like 12


----------



## Kyle93

Dustin Peener said:


> I haven't used chat rooms since I was like 12




It's not really a chat room, it's similar to the HF chat.


----------



## John Price

ryaerson *ram*


----------



## John Price

can u boys chel


----------



## Hammettf2b

Kyle93 said:


> It's not really a chat room, it's similar to the HF chat.




TIL there's an HF chat.


----------



## Kyle93

No people are busy today I think.


----------



## Dog

kyle


----------



## Kyle93

my name is kylie


----------



## Dog

kylie


----------



## John Price

Kyle93 said:


> It's not really a chat room, it's similar to the HF chat.




You aren't in there nor would you be allowed in there


----------



## John Price

i only recognize irc chat


----------



## John Price

And PEener is lying  He was in the #shawty chats with the rest of us


----------



## Kyle93

Mike Emrick said:


> You aren't in there nor would you be allowed in there




Cool story


----------



## Siamese Dream

Mike Emrick said:


> And PEener is lying  He was in the #shawty chats with the rest of us




As Kyle literally just said, that isn't a chat room

Shawty chat is just us HF folk, it doesn't count


----------



## John Price

If it's not #shawty or IRC chat it doesn't count


----------



## Kyle93

No one cares abut your chat ix.


----------



## John Price

Son that chat has been around before you signed up for HF

Show some respect


----------



## John Price

#hockeysfuture


----------



## John Price

You used to get infractions for what you said in #hockeysfuture  Then the admin who ran it cut association with the site and the chat died. So everyone went off to another channel.


----------



## Kyle93

btw ix is this the mibbit one? If so I am in there.


----------



## John Price

What are you talking about?


----------



## Kyle93

I am talking about your mother.


----------



## John Price

chat


----------



## Hansen

LOL just ran into a shiny Tentacool

Typical, the only shiny I've ever had was a Tentacruel my friend traded me in Grade 6


----------



## Kyle93

Yes that is the one I was in before you fool.


----------



## John Price

Wow you guys in the #shawty


----------



## John Price

Kyle93 said:


> Yes that is the one I was in before you fool.




come bak


----------



## Kyle93

Mike Emrick said:


> You aren't in there *nor would you be allowed in there*






Mike Emrick said:


> come bak




lirl


----------



## John Price

Kyle93 said:


> lirl




There's more than one chat.


----------



## John Price

I like Shawty chat. DrFeelgood used to run it. Used to run a trivia bot and we'd all spam and then I'd get kicked for flooding too many answers  

What is the capital of Canada? 

MOOSEHEAD

MOOSE JAW

VANCOUVER

CALGARY

EDMONTON

HAMILTON

MISSUASAGUA

TORONTO

QUEBEC

MONTREAL

QUEBEC CITY

*you have been kicked*


----------



## John Price

!trivia


----------



## Ceremony

Kyle93 said:


> It's not really a chat room, it's similar to the HF chat.




Now look what you ****ing did


----------



## Kyle93

Ceremony said:


> Now look what you ****ing did




I apologize.


----------



## John Price

Kyle93 said:


> I apologize.




Son I've been in that Shawty chat since before he knew of it


----------



## Hansen

Named it Maeda after Maeda Jun, creator of tentacle ecchi


----------



## John Price

chat


----------



## John Price

@doland chat


----------



## Hansen

LMAO Ceres


----------



## Kyle93

Ix I have a question. Do you have aspergers by any chance?


----------



## John Price

He mad.


----------



## John Price

* SoupyFIN Quit


----------



## John Price

Kyle93 said:


> Ix I have a question. Do you have aspergers by any chance?




!???


----------



## John Price

juve juve juve juve


----------



## Kyle93

Mike Emrick said:


> !???




I knew someone who had it growing up, and you seem to share a lot of the same traits.

"When you meet someone who has Asperger's syndrome, you might notice two things right off. He's just as smart as other folks, but he has more trouble with social skills. He also tends to have an obsessive focus on one topic or perform the same behaviors again and again."


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

hello


----------



## John Price

Kyle93 said:


> I knew someone who had it growing up, and you seem to share a lot of the same traits.
> 
> "When you meet someone who has Asperger's syndrome, you might notice two things right off. He's just as smart as other folks, but he has more trouble with social skills. He also tends to have an obsessive focus on one topic or perform the same behaviors again and again."




how does a 26 year old become a gm!?


----------



## John Price

Zaide said:


> hello




have u finished finals


----------



## Siamese Dream

Kyle93 said:


> I knew someone who had it growing up, and you seem to share a lot of the same traits.
> 
> "When you meet someone who has Asperger's syndrome, you might notice two things right off. He's just as smart as other folks, but he has more trouble with social skills. He also tends to have an obsessive focus on one topic or perform the same behaviors again and again."




Except ix isn't just as smart as other folks


----------



## Hansen

Sometimes I feel like I have aspergers to some degree


----------



## Mantis

Kyle93 said:


> A chat room for people in similar situations as myself. AKA not in relationships, no friends or small # of friends, shy, usually people who stay home most of the time etc.



ShutInder?


----------



## John Price

Dustin Peener said:


> Except ix isn't just as smart as other folks


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Mike Emrick said:


> have u finished finals



yes.


----------



## Hansen

Dr. Mantis Tobbogan said:


> ShutInder?


----------



## John Price

Zaide said:


> yes.




Do you enjoy your internship.


----------



## Kyle93

Hansen 36 said:


> Sometimes I feel like I have aspergers to some degree




I probably have some form of it, considering my lack of social skills. I have looked into it before but I do not share a lot of the other traits. I pick up on social cues but I am just too shy around strangers.

Put me around people I know and I am perfectly normal.


----------



## Satan

oh eyah


----------



## John Price




----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Mike Emrick said:


> Do you enjoy your internship.



mostly reading/learning and installing stuff on my computer so far


----------



## John Price

a


----------



## Hansen

Kyle93 said:


> I probably have some form of it, considering my lack of social skills. I have looked into it before but I do not share a lot of the other traits. I pick up on social cues but I am just too shy around strangers.
> 
> Put me around people I know and I am perfectly normal.




I feel like the symptoms of social awkwardness/ineptness or other things like that have so many psychological reasons that we don't even know of and big names like that draw everything into being lumped in when it might not be the case

Either way, still feels like it sometimes


----------



## John Price

k gonna eat


----------



## nafnlaus

Zaide said:


> mostly reading/learning and installing stuff on my computer so far




Gratz on the internship. 
Sorry guys I've been super busy. Hoping to be on more often


----------



## Kyle93

I've got DOMS hard today.


----------



## Satan

hard


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Doland said:


> UofT isn't a good school lmao
> 
> Ryerson is such a good school




You're so dumb

They call it Rye High for a reason...


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Hansen 36 said:


> LOL just ran into a shiny Tentacool
> 
> Typical, the only shiny I've ever had was a Tentacruel my friend traded me in Grade 6




I got a shiny beautifly in or / as


----------



## Satan

*finnish your czech*


----------



## Finnish your Czech

"I'm going to pull a Dallas Stars defence on this interview"

Jeff "The O Dog" O'Neill


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

fyc are you #teamRowlet, #teamLitten or #teamPopplio


----------



## Finnish your Czech

This might be the worst set of starters ever


----------



## Kyle93

I am team owl, whoever it is.


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Finnish your Czech said:


> This might be the worst set of starters ever



which will you choose


----------



## Pip

Chel


----------



## John Price

No chel.


----------



## Kyle93

good tip


----------



## John Price

Hi=ello


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Mike Emrick said:


> No chel.



which is your favorite starter for pokÃ©mon sun and moon


----------



## Satan

i sold chel


----------



## John Price

Zaide said:


> which is your favorite starter for pokÃ©mon sun and moon




Who cares about pokemon outside the 151.


----------



## Pip

Mike Emrick said:


> No chel.




You can't even commit to playing Chel with the boys regularly. You're never going to be a good dog owner


----------



## John Price

Pip said:


> You can't even commit to playing Chel with the boys regularly. You're never going to be a good dog owner




I'm busy tonight


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Mike Emrick said:


> Who cares about pokemon outside the 151.



Lots of people, since this trailer has gathered >1M views in 10 hours.


----------



## Kyle93

"busy" sure.


----------



## John Price

Zaide said:


> Lots of people, since this trailer has gathered >1M views in 10 hours.





they look absolu' hideous


----------



## Finnish your Czech

chel


----------



## John Price

hold up they have 3d pokemon journeys now


----------



## John Price

Zaide.

Why didn't you tell me they used a new journey interface.






That's what I think of when I think about Pokemon.


----------



## John Price

New LONDON mayor Peener


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Mike Emrick said:


> Zaide.
> 
> Why didn't you tell me they used a new journey interface.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I think of when I think about Pokemon.



You're stuck in the past.


----------



## Kyle93

keep up with the times grandpa.


----------



## John Price

Zaide I did not play outside Pokemon Red or Blue.


----------



## Pip

Mike Emrick said:


> I'm busy tonight




No you're not you ****


----------



## John Price

****ing 3d pokemon holy ****


----------



## John Price

Crap forgot about the pro cup


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

Lirl. I remember this.






I didn't know times had CHANGED.


----------



## John Price




----------



## darko

Today is the day Caps get eliminated.


----------



## John Price




----------



## Satan

hashtag tim 
and
sid


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

@ZAide do you have DS


----------



## John Price

Sebastian Maniscalco Tickets | Comedy Show Times & Details ... 
www.ticketmaster.com.au › ... › Comedy
Ticketmaster
Buy tickets for Sebastian Maniscalco from the Official Ticketmaster AU site. ... You're in the loop for Sebastian Maniscalco! ... Comedy Theatre Melbourne, VIC


----------



## RayP

darko said:


> Today is the day Caps get eliminated.




eh, don't say that. the pens are the the 2nd to last team i'd want to see win the cup.


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Mike Emrick said:


> @ZAide do you have DS



yes i have a 3DS


----------



## John Price

Zaide said:


> yes i have a 3DS




hm i might unretire from pokemon


----------



## John Price

RayP. What type of food do you feed Joe.


----------



## RayP

Mike Emrick said:


> RayP. What type of food do you feed Joe.










+ 2oz of


----------



## John Price

Taking care of a dog is hard work. You have to potty train it and then decide what food to get for it. And you have to walk it every day. 

Can I do it? 

Anything is possible.


----------



## John Price

Don't you also have to go to the vet for yearly checkups


----------



## John Price




----------



## RayP

Mike Emrick said:


> Don't you also have to go to the vet for yearly checkups




yearly?


yeah, plan on taking your dag to the vet more than once a year u clown.


----------



## John Price

RayP said:


> yearly?
> 
> 
> yeah, plan on taking your dag to the vet more than once a year u clown.




what why


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Mike Emrick said:


> hm i might unretire from pokemon



you'd be lost


----------



## Satan

ix could u train a dog to post on HF


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Can you train john klingberg to not be a trainwrecj defensively


----------



## John Price

Finnish your Czech said:


> Can you train john klingberg to not be a trainwrecj defensively




shots fired


----------



## John Price

can you train Tyler SEguin to play hockey again


----------



## darko

RayP said:


> eh, don't say that. the pens are the the 2nd to last team i'd want to see win the cup.





Oh i want Caps to win. I just think they choke it away.


----------



## Satan

Finnish your Czech said:


> Can you train john klingberg to not be a trainwrecj defensively




hes a dog


----------



## John Price

Sebastian Maniscalco Tickets | Comedy Show Times & Details ... 
www.ticketmaster.com.au â€º ... â€º Comedy
Ticketmaster
Buy tickets for Sebastian Maniscalco from the Official Ticketmaster AU site. ... You're in the loop for Sebastian Maniscalco! ... Comedy Theatre Melbourne, VIC


----------



## darko

Mike Emrick said:


> Don't you also have to go to the vet for yearly checkups





If you go to vets yearly you've had a great run.

Vets are ****ing expensive.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Actual picture shared by someone on my Facebook friends list


----------



## John Price

Dustin Peener said:


> Actual picture shared by someone on my Facebook friends list




Do you like this new non-Boris-Johnson London mayor.


----------



## darko

What type of dog you getting Ix?


----------



## John Price

darko said:


> What type of dog you getting Ix?


----------



## Kyle93

he should get a dog which fits his personality.


----------



## Kyle93

a small yappy dog that never shuts up


----------



## John Price

Why is my personality such a big deal.


----------



## Kyle93




----------



## John Price

Ugly.


----------



## darko

Kyle93 said:


> a small yappy dog that never shuts up




Lirl


----------



## darko

Mike Emrick said:


>





Cute dogge.


----------



## Kyle93

Mike Emrick said:


> Ugly.


----------



## Finnish your Czech

ix should get a mexican hairless dog


----------



## Kyle93

I would love a wolf.


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

Prom and uni graduation in a span of 3 days in June. Just **** my **** up fam


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

Finnish your Czech said:


> ix should get a mexican hairless dog




Come suit shopping we will hit up Korrys and get all the Danforth *****


----------



## darko

Kyle93 said:


> I would love a wolf.





Direwolf? Or just a normal wolf?


----------



## Kyle93

darko said:


> Direwolf? Or just a normal wolf?




Well one of those is impossible.


----------



## darko

Kyle93 said:


> Well one of those is impossible.





Yeah good luck catching a wolf.


----------



## Finnish your Czech

ucanthanzalthetruth said:


> Come suit shopping we will hit up Korrys and get all the Danforth *****




**** those commercials


----------



## Hansen

ucanthanzalthetruth said:


> Prom and uni graduation in a span of 3 days in June. Just **** my **** up fam




u taking a HS girl to prom?


----------



## RayP

ucanthanzalthetruth said:


> Prom and uni graduation in a span of 3 days in June. Just **** my **** up fam





You're going to prom... As a college student? 


hahawhataloser.gif


----------



## Kyle93

ix going pokemon tcg shopping


----------



## Siamese Dream

I was going to say, you have proms in university?


----------



## Pip

Hansen 36 said:


> u taking a HS girl to prom?




Niiiiiiice


----------



## Siamese Dream

All I can think of is that HIMYM episode when they try to sneak into a prom


----------



## Kyle93

I stayed home and played video games during prom.


----------



## Pip

Dustin Peener said:


> All I can think of is that HIMYM episode when they try to sneak into a prom




I was also thinking of that episode


----------



## Siamese Dream

British high school proms are just really sad and dumb, a pathetic attempt to copy American culture


----------



## Kyle93




----------



## Pip

Kyle93 said:


> I stayed home and played video games during prom.




Niiiiiiiiice


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

RayP said:


> You're going to prom... As a college student?
> 
> 
> hahawhataloser.gif




It's idiotic because she also should have graduated last year. I didn't even go to mine.


But it's do this or not get laid soooooo


----------



## Satan

Finnish your Czech said:


> ix should get a mexican hairless dog




those are called "chihuahuas"


----------



## Kyle93

I need to re-watch HIMYM one day. Loved it.


----------



## Mantis

The Always Sunny prom episode is better.


----------



## Satan

ucanthanzalthetruth said:


> It's idiotic because she also should have graduated last year. I didn't even go to mine.
> 
> 
> But it's do this or not get laid soooooo




u cant have sex at a high school, its illegal


----------



## Siamese Dream

ucanthanzalthetruth said:


> It's idiotic because she also should have graduated last year. I didn't even go to mine.
> 
> 
> But it's do this or not get laid soooooo




I too only wanted to go to my prom so I could get laid, then the girl I was supposed to be "going with" ended up friend zoning me beforehand, so I didn't go


----------



## Satan

Dustin Peener said:


> I too only wanted to go to my prom so I could get laid, then the girl I was supposed to be "going with" ended up friend zoning me beforehand, so I didn't go




you cant **** in the friend zone?


----------



## darko

Satan said:


> u cant have sex at a high school, its illegal





Not illegal. Just frowned upon.


----------



## Siamese Dream

The Inbetweeners Christmas prom


----------



## Kyle93

yes if you are underage.


----------



## Satan

darko said:


> Not illegal. Just frowned upon.




it's illegal trust me i have a mate who went to jail for ****ing in a high school


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

Satan said:


> u cant have sex at a high school, its illegal




Her: Come to my prom
Me: No that's stupid, stop being an idiot
Her: Well then no [redacted] until after it happens
Me: I'm going to call Sal Korman


----------



## Satan

IT talks about going to prom to get laid


imagine that poor lass who probably had to suffer through IT complaining about refereeing a crummy sport called 'hockej' and also go on about cars and stupid shows on the telly


----------



## RayP

ucanthanzalthetruth said:


> It's idiotic because she also should have graduated last year. I didn't even go to mine.
> 
> 
> 
> But it's do this or not get laid soooooo




You're taking a 20 year old dumbass senior to prom ROFL


----------



## Satan

ucanthanzalthetruth said:


> Her: Come to my prom
> Me: No that's stupid, stop being an idiot
> Her: Well then no [redacted] until after it happens
> Me: I'm going to call Sal Korman




hopefully the high school doesnt check the local child offenders list and ur allowed inside


----------



## darko

Satan said:


> it's illegal trust me i have a mate who went to jail for ****ing in a high school




No means no.


----------



## Siamese Dream

This is a school dance, and not the last days of Rome


----------



## Satan

is it called spiking the punch if ur a 23 yr old male at prom


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

RayP said:


> You're taking a 20 year old dumbass senior to prom ROFL



Na, she's from Cuba, and finished high school there. But apparently a Cuban high school degree is equivalent to a grade 10 education here so she had to go back for 2 years.



Satan said:


> hopefully the high school doesnt check the local child offenders list and ur allowed inside




I never ending up ****ing that 15 year old, I'll be allowed in


----------



## Dog

hanzal going to prom rofl

grow up


----------



## Dog

my farts stink so bad


----------



## Satan

ucanthanzalthetruth said:


> Na, she's from Cuba, and finished high school there. But apparently a Cuban high school degree is equivalent to a grade 10 education here so she had to go back for 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> I never ending up ****ing that 15 year old, I'll be allowed in


----------



## Kyle93

everyone going hard on Hanzal.


----------



## Siamese Dream

ucanthanzalthetruth said:


> Na, she's from Cuba, and finished high school there. But apparently a Cuban high school degree is equivalent to a grade 10 education here so she had to go back for 2 years.




Just finishing school in England makes us ten times cleverer than any Australian. We're like doctors or rocket scientists over here. You can get any job you want.


----------



## darko

Doland said:


> my farts stink so bad




You should light them.


----------



## Hansen

Final Fantasy X vibes from Pokemon Sun/Moon 

Japanese people sure love Hawaii


----------



## Finnish your Czech

ix should get a xoloescuincle


----------



## Dog

darko said:


> You should light them.




They aren't good ones for lighting

Stinky silent ones


----------



## *Bob Richards*

My name is HOV

H to the O-V


----------



## Mantis

Hansen 36 said:


> Final Fantasy X vibes from Pokemon Sun/Moon
> 
> Japanese people sure love Hawaii



Especially Pearl Harbor


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

Kyle93 said:


> everyone going hard on Hanzal.




There was already a gigantic fight. I am weak against threats of no sex and girls crying


----------



## Dog

Bob Richards said:


> My name is HOV
> 
> H to the O-V




Pleas stop


----------



## Dog

ucanthanzalthetruth said:


> There was already a gigantic fight. I am weak against threats of no sex and girls crying




Why are you having sex before marriage


----------



## Siamese Dream

Dr. Mantis Tobbogan said:


> Especially Pearl Harbor




Ouch, low blow


----------



## Mantis

Doland said:


> Why are you having sex before marriage



What about you and Mrs. Guerzy's sister?


----------



## Dog

Dr. Mantis Tobbogan said:


> What about you and Mrs. Guerzy's sister?




,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Mantis

Dustin Peener said:


> Ouch, low blow



It's been over 22.3 years so according to South Park you are allowed to make jokes about it.


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

When you get a job offer but it's commission based<<<<<<<


----------



## Satan

ucanthanzalthetruth said:


> There was already a gigantic fight. I am weak against threats of no sex and girls crying




im begging you not to ****


----------



## darko

Bob Richards said:


> My name is HOV
> 
> H to the O-V





No you are B to the obbo.


----------



## Mantis

Doland said:


> ,,,,,,,,,,,,



Don't play dumb with me young man!


----------



## Mantis

Bob Richards said:


> My name is HOV
> 
> H to the O-V



You are a Bobroni


----------



## John Price

Dustin Peener said:


> The Inbetweeners Christmas prom




Will: Thanks for that Phil, now...
Mr Gilbert: Sorry?
Will: Thanks for that Phil Mr Gilbert: Phil?
Will: Oh its just because the dance is outside of school times, so i assumed..
Mr Gilbert: Well you assumed wrong, will. very wrong!
Will: Sorry ... right then... uhh.. anyway
Mr Gilbert: Say my name properly.
Will: Mr Gilbert.
Mr Gilbert: Say thank you.
Will: Thank you.
Mr Gilbert: Say thank you Mr Gilbert.
Will: Thank you Mr Gilbert.
Mr Gilbert: Better!!


----------



## Mantis

When Bob was a young lad


----------



## John Price

I will chel however I will not HF


----------



## Kyle93

Dr. Mantis Tobbogan said:


> When Bob was a young lad


----------



## John Price

I saw many dog bones today at TArget just now.


----------



## Kyle93

I thought you were busy ix?


----------



## Bones Malone

Mike Emrick said:


> I will chel however I will not HF




Why aren't you watching game 6?


----------



## John Price

Only Pip and Fyc are on

Therefore I will not chel tonight

But I will still be on PS4 so msg me when you want to play, then I will quit MLB 16 and join in. 

Until then, goodnight.


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

I'm pretty sure ix has lied to us all along, and is actually a huge pokÃ©mon fan

i'm sure he is Se Jun Park


----------



## Kyle93

Mike Emrick said:


> Only Pip and Fyc are on
> 
> Therefore I will not chel tonight
> 
> But I will still be on PS4 so msg me when you want to play, then I will quit MLB 16 and join in.
> 
> Until then, goodnight.




I am also around but okay.


----------



## John Price

I used to be a pokemon fan. 

Those TCG are weird. I don't know any of those pokemon.


----------



## Pip

Fyc 
Kyle
Pip
Mike 

@chel


----------



## Kyle93

is whiteman free?


----------



## John Price

I told you message me to chel

I'm off HFBoards now goodnight.


----------



## Pip

If not then I have no problem watching the Pens/Caps game


----------



## Pip

You're clearly reading all of these posts anyway Mike 

Why message you on PS4 as well


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

ix can you name all these pokÃ©mon


----------



## Dog

Chippah said:


> Why aren't you watching game 6?




He knows....


----------



## Dog

Zaide said:


> ix can you name all these pokÃ©mon




They're all different artist versions of Pikachu


----------



## Mantis

Kyle93 said:


> is whiteman free?



No. Doin some work at my grandmas house.


----------



## Pip

WTching THE GANE


----------



## Kyle93

Dr. Mantis Tobbogan said:


> No. Doin some work at my grandmas house.




work


----------



## Dog

I am also doing work at whitemans grandmother's house


----------



## Pip

Doland said:


> I am also doing work at whitemans grandmother's house




Niiiiice


----------



## Pip

Kessel


----------



## Dog

Is Holtby elite


----------



## Kyle93

me rn when ix does not want to play chel


----------



## irunthepeg

work work work work work


----------



## irunthepeg

Mike Emrick said:


> Will: Thanks for that Phil, now...
> Mr Gilbert: Sorry?
> Will: Thanks for that Phil Mr Gilbert: Phil?
> Will: Oh its just because the dance is outside of school times, so i assumed..
> Mr Gilbert: Well you assumed wrong, will. very wrong!
> Will: Sorry ... right then... uhh.. anyway
> Mr Gilbert: Say my name properly.
> Will: Mr Gilbert.
> Mr Gilbert: Say thank you.
> Will: Thank you.
> Mr Gilbert: Say thank you Mr Gilbert.
> Will: Thank you Mr Gilbert.
> Mr Gilbert: Better!!




HAHA a


----------



## Kyle93

my pecs are pounding


----------



## 91LeafsTavares91

Seriously annoyed right now. Bought a $700 Laptop, get home and I see two keys are broken off, there's a crack on the base, and the top and bottom of the base is disjoined. 

It's nothing but ridiculous they could sell something like this to a customer. It's embarrassing.


----------



## 91LeafsTavares91

Zaide said:


> ix can you name all these pokÃ©mon




I dunno.


----------



## Guerzy

RIP CAPS a


----------



## Guerzy

Kessel CLUTCH


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Kyle92 said:


> I dunno.



i'm asking ix


----------



## Satan

Kyle92 said:


> Seriously annoyed right now. Bought a $700 Laptop, get home and I see two keys are broken off, there's a crack on the base, and the top and bottom of the base is disjoined.
> 
> It's nothing but ridiculous they could sell something like this to a customer. It's embarrassing.




where u buy it bawse


----------



## irunthepeg

when Philip the Thrillup >>>>>>


----------



## Satan

he only has one


----------



## Kyle93

when whiteman says Marchand>Kessel lmao


----------



## 91LeafsTavares91

Satan said:


> where u buy it bawse




The Source, in Gander.


----------



## Kyle93

Canada Computers is always good.


----------



## irunthepeg

Satan said:


> he only has one




I hope he gets a third


----------



## Dog

Kyle92 said:


> Seriously annoyed right now. Bought a $700 Laptop, get home and I see two keys are broken off, there's a crack on the base, and the top and bottom of the base is disjoined.
> 
> It's nothing but ridiculous they could sell something like this to a customer. It's embarrassing.




how do u afford that luxury item with the budget we have...


----------



## 91LeafsTavares91

Doland said:


> how do u afford that luxury item with the budget we have...




What budget?


----------



## Kyle93

My past 2 laptops costed me about $1500 and $1200 I think.


----------



## 91LeafsTavares91

Kyle93 said:


> My past 2 laptops costed me about $1500 and $1200 I think.




Damn son. Must be running like 4ghz clock speed and 16GB of ram.


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Kyle92 noted GOOD PLAYER.

Kyle93 noted nuts.


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Kyle92 said:


> Damn son. Must be running like 4ghz clock speed and 16GB of ram.



that'd be a 9999$ laptop!!!


----------



## Kyle93

Well I only buy high-end Asus laptops.


----------



## Satan

budget bird


----------



## Satan

when BJ Upton hits a dinger but hes on ur bench <<<<<<


----------



## Kyle93

Zaide said:


> Kyle92 noted GOOD PLAYER.
> 
> Kyle93 noted nuts.




don't be mean.


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

buying high end laptops is dumb


----------



## Kyle93

Zaide said:


> buying high end laptops is dumb




I have built PCs before as well.


----------



## Oogie Boogie

Really considering giving Pokemon one more chance whenever Sun / Moon comes out.


----------



## Satan

ix turned me gay


----------



## 91LeafsTavares91

Zaide said:


> that'd be a 9999$ laptop!!!




Not really. Mine was supposed to be 3.4ghz with 8GB of ram, all for the measly cost of $700. That is, of course, if it's overclocked, which I may or may not do. Sits at 2.6ghz regularly. Quad-core, Radeon R6 card I believe. Should be able to run most current gen games at medium-low settings.

Only had it to be a Psuedo-gaming PC.


----------



## irunthepeg

Trill Kessel


----------



## Satan

what a shot from teej oshe


----------



## Hansen

Dr. Mantis Tobbogan said:


> Especially Pearl Harbor




Yo man attack the place you want to annex first


----------



## irunthepeg

NHL trying to make this competitive


----------



## Satan

where u buy the ****ing laptop from


----------



## irunthepeg

Teej McOsh


----------



## 91LeafsTavares91

Satan said:


> where u buy the ****ing laptop from




The Source.


----------



## Satan

Kyle92 said:


> The Source.




why a


----------



## Satan

Chase Headley


----------



## irunthepeg

whoever made this thread is GOAT


----------



## irunthepeg

appreciate Christmas


----------



## irunthepeg

Gene Principe


----------



## Kyle93

Peg loves keeping dogs hostage from their owner.


----------



## Oogie Boogie

irunthepeg said:


> appreciate Christmas




I can get down with this


----------



## irunthepeg

Kyle93 said:


> Peg loves keeping dogs hostage from their owner.




He loves me most cause I scratch under his collar and get him good 



Oogie Boogie said:


> I can get down with this




If you get down on me, I'll get down on you


----------



## irunthepeg

doge


----------



## Dog

Gone to sleep


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

Doland


----------



## Kyle93

Don't call it a comeback


----------



## Kyle93

COMEBACK TIME a


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Is Matt Murray elite


----------



## Kyle93

more elite than Sparks.


----------



## 91LeafsTavares91

Kyle93 said:


> more elite than Sparks.




He's no James Reimer, that's for sure.


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Sparx


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

Doland... r u thur?


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

Doland, I wanna mouth kiss u. Pls accept.


----------



## Finnish your Czech

It's 12:41


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

2012 Jaguar XKR and 2017 F Pace.

I've now shed my Audi fanboyism.


----------



## Kyle93

Kiss me Woof


----------



## Kyle93

I think I am your type.


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

Nerds have lots of money.


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

That reminds me though, I need to get Lasik done ASAP. My vision is rapidly deteriorating due to a previous job where I got chemicals in my eyes and I refuse to entertain wearing glasses. Too much hassle.


----------



## Kyle93

I cant wait to see ix in here tomorrow


----------



## irunthepeg

Bonino and the boys


----------



## irunthepeg

Time for bed now


----------



## Kyle93

irunthepeg said:


> Time for bed now




sleep tight, don't let the bed bugs bite.


----------



## John Price

If I should stay, I'll only be in your way

So I'll go, but I know I'll

Think of you every step of the way

And I will always love you

I will always love you

You, my darling you, hmmm,

Bittersweet memories

That is all I'm taking with me

So, goodbye

Please, don't cry

We both know I'm not what you, you need

And I will always love you


----------



## Oogie Boogie




----------



## brendan

Mike Emrick said:


> If I should stay, I'll only be in your way
> 
> So I'll go, but I know I'll
> 
> Think of you every step of the way
> 
> And I will always love you
> 
> I will always love you
> 
> You, my darling you, hmmm,
> 
> Bittersweet memories
> 
> That is all I'm taking with me
> 
> So, goodbye
> 
> Please, don't cry
> 
> We both know I'm not what you, you need
> 
> And I will always love you



**** off


----------



## Kyle93

Surprised I waited so long to watch 500 days of summer, loved it.


----------



## *Bob Richards*

Rest in pepperoni, Capitals.


----------



## Satan

irunthepeg said:


> Time for bed now




Sometimes


----------



## John Price

****


----------



## John Price

******


----------



## Kyle93

Hey Mikey


----------



## John Price

****


----------



## izzy

Lol Capitals


----------



## John Price




----------



## John Price

Izzy said:


> Lol Capitals




goo djob wining game 6


----------



## John Price

go STARS


----------



## John Price

hitchcock is a clown and a failure and just as bad as trotz. so hopefully blues lose tomorrow and don't have to deal with their crap. Because they haven't won a cup either and they've been JUST as disappointing


----------



## John Price

You know, I've gotten used to all the Caps disappointments...




...I see it all the time when the boys play chel


----------



## John Price

With that jab good night


----------



## Kyle93

Your tears are delicious.


----------



## Kyle93




----------



## izzy

ix noted mad lol


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Go Pens!!!!


----------



## Kyle93

Mike Emrick said:


> With that jab good night




It's more a jab at yourself as you are the worst player on our team.


----------



## Kyle93




----------



## Hansen

"Heyy"
"Your bio made me smile"
"How are you ???"

The bio's workin lads altho kinda psycho flurry of openers


----------



## Hansen

I defs matched this girl before and she didn't respond, it was last fall though


----------



## Hansen

Chill girl







Well she already wants to hang out


----------



## Chris Hagen*

Sam's a clinger for sure.


----------



## Hansen

Weird chick, said "Sooooo let's go lie on the beach together k? I promise I look great in a bikini"

I said I was down but jokingly said I couldn't make the same promise tho and now no responses


----------



## Kyle93

Nice


----------



## Hansen

Ways to back off clingers

1. be fat


----------



## *Bob Richards*

MFW I'm secretly trying to match with Hansen on tinder.


----------



## Hansen

Bob Richards said:


> MFW I'm secretly trying to match with Hansen on tinder.




I would have super liked you if you were in range already


----------



## *Bob Richards*

Hansen 36 said:


> I would have super liked you if you were in range already




I accidentally super like people all the time and it makes me cringe lirl


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

Hansen 36 said:


> Chill girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well she already wants to hang out




This is all meaningless without pics


----------



## Hansen

ucanthanzalthetruth said:


> This is all meaningless without pics














Not a rocket by any means but would/2


Hindsight defs should have went with option b "Oh really " instead of a sarcastic self deprecating joke but whatevs


----------



## Hansen

Using my grandparents sauna every day whenever I'm here is heaven


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

She's a solid 6. Obtain # and set up date while she's still eager


----------



## Hansen

ucanthanzalthetruth said:


> She's a solid 6. Obtain # and set up date while she's still eager




Hasn't responded since my joke that I can't promise that I look good in a bikini


----------



## Hansen

Bob Richards said:


> I accidentally super like people all the time and it makes me cringe lirl




Happens every now and then but sometimes I'll super like a girl on the read that she'd be the type who'd find a guy she wouldn't normally swipe putting himself right up in her face

Doesn't work out most of the time, once Ive really started to lose weight it might but who knows


----------



## Chris Hagen*

She's a 6. Nothing wrong with a 6 for a night.


----------



## Cochese

That bird got a chin on her like Jay Leno.


----------



## Hansen

Freudians must have had a hay day with Pollock's art


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

going to bed, for my neighbour, seems a really daunting task because of how messy his room is


----------



## Chris Hagen*

Where she at? Nan? Ship her up to me.


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

The Cheeseman said:


> That bird got a chin on her like Jay Leno.






I just checked plunkd now for the first time in days and saw your message, if you want to play xbone it's best to post it here because I check more


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

i have matched with a girl on tinder


----------



## Hansen

Chris Hagen said:


> Where she at? Nan? Ship her up to me.




North Nan buddy match her and lets tag


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Zaide said:


> i have matched with a girl on tinder



said zaide never


----------



## Hansen

Zaide said:


> i have matched with a girl on tinder




-zaide



Zaide said:


> said zaide never




-zaide lying


----------



## Cochese

ucanthanzalthetruth said:


> I just checked plunkd now for the first time in days and saw your message, if you want to play xbone it's best to post it here because I check more




Hanzal you rascal


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Hansen 36 said:


> -zaide
> 
> 
> 
> -zaide lying



why minus zaide and minus zaide lying


----------



## Hansen




----------



## Chris Hagen*

Hansen 36 said:


> North Nan buddy match her and lets tag



Lol don't know if I can search that far. Let me try in a bit.


----------



## Hansen

If I get offered a job and have to start this weekend its going to be awks because my grandpa asked me to watch the store til sunday


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Hansen 36 said:


> If I get offered a job and have to start this weekend its going to be awks because my grandpa asked me to watch the store til sunday


----------



## John Price

Chel


----------



## Cochese

Hansen 36 said:


> If I get offered a job and have to start this weekend its going to be awks because my grandpa asked me to watch the store til sunday




Tell your grandpa I will watch the store, thanks.


----------



## Hansen

Zaide said:


>




Will you skype watch the store for me Z


----------



## Chris Hagen*

Mike Emrick said:


> Chel



Why are you up?


----------



## Hansen

The Cheeseman said:


> Tell your grandpa I will watch the store, thanks.




Its incredibly lax, I literally sit on the couch and watch TV/game until someone rings the doorbell to be let in (all we sell is cigarettes and I just have to write up their status card info on the tax-free sheet), happens a few times an hour max, but they'll still drop like 70-160 on smokes usually so we're still making a lot

My grandpa's hip hasn't been great lately so I help him out and will take like 10/hr and round down on hours and such


----------



## Hansen

Wen its been months since a PP touch because you have stopped drinking and going out to save money


----------



## John Price

****


----------



## Hansen

Legit rattled that I missed the Celebi event I've wanted a legit Celebi so bad since I was like 7


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Go Pens!!!!




****


----------



## John Price

I don't ****


----------



## John Price

Ing give a ****


----------



## John Price

**** **** **** ****


----------



## Hansen

Want to listen to old Kanye but also want to watch more of this Yuasa series, its intredasting


----------



## Cochese

Hansen 36 said:


> Wen its been months since a PP touch because you have stopped drinking and going out to save money




Sam is ready for PP touch


----------



## Hansen

The Cheeseman said:


> Sam is ready for PP touch




Not if she aint replying bro 


Doesn't matter much I've got a bird I can message if I get that thirsty who I know from school


----------



## John Price

Neat


----------



## John Price

Pretty safe to say I won't Uber tomorrow


----------



## Hansen




----------



## Chris Hagen*

Listening to the new Radiohead album. I love it, which means that Radiohead fans probably hate it since I think Radiohead is an overrated piece of ****.


----------



## Cochese

mike emrick said:


> pretty safe to say i won't uber tomorrow




*driiiiiiiiiiiiivvvvvveeeeee!!!!*


----------



## Chris Hagen*

Mike wasted or what?


----------



## Hansen

Amazing how a girl who I used to party with in hs now looks like an lg (Is this term still around>) when she didn't in high school


----------



## Chris Hagen*

Greetings, Cheeseman. Always a pleasure to be graced with your presence.


----------



## John Price

Is it against your righteous and high horse moral ****ing values to get wsted


----------



## John Price

I'm VEGAN. 

I'M ANTI CAPITALISM. 

I'M A HIPSTER. 

I'M ANTI CONSUMERISM


----------



## Hansen

That 15 year old kid from Quebec who might have discovered another Maya city using constellations and google earth is hype


----------



## John Price

This Chris Hagen character is as hypocritical as cam be


----------



## Hansen

This Chris Hagen character is as hypocritical as cam be


----------



## Chris Hagen*

Mike Emrick said:


> Is it against your righteous and high horse moral ****ing values to get wsted



I try not to very often but still do occasionally.


----------



## John Price

Chris Hagen said:


> I try not to very often but still do occasionally.




Boring.


----------



## John Price

This vegan here still snaps himself smoking cigarettes lmao. Won't eat meat but smokes a mean pack of cigs


----------



## John Price

So pretty much not sleeping tonight I don't car


----------



## Chris Hagen*

I’m wearing a two-button single-breasted chalk-striped wool-flannel suit, a multicolored candy-striped cotton shirt and a silk pocket square, all by Patrick Aubert, a polka-dot silk tie by Bill Blass and clear prescription eyeglasses with frames by Lafont Paris.


----------



## Chris Hagen*

Mike Emrick said:


> This vegan here still snaps himself smoking cigarettes lmao. Won't eat meat but smokes a mean pack of cigs



Last I checked me smoking a pack of cigarettes didn't kill an animal, or really anyone other than myself.


----------



## John Price

Because if I overdose on sleeping pills you will never hear from me gain be one I've already taken three if those pills


----------



## John Price

Chris Hagen said:


> Iâ€™m wearing a two-button single-breasted chalk-striped wool-flannel suit, a multicolored candy-striped cotton shirt and a silk pocket square, all by Patrick Aubert, a polka-dot silk tie by Bill Blass and clear prescription eyeglasses with frames by Lafont Paris.



Nobody cares


----------



## John Price

Do vegans advocate for prescription drug abuse


----------



## Cochese

Mike Emrick said:


> So pretty much not sleeping tonight I don't car




Spirited into a state of no sleep, knifing along another bottle of booze to ease the pain.


----------



## John Price

Drug problem in America doctors orescinging too man pancillers


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

ix


----------



## Cochese

Chris Hagen said:


> Greetings, Cheeseman. Always a pleasure to be graced with your presence.




Thanks Chris, always love reading your opinions on current affairs!


----------



## John Price

Zaide said:


> ix




****


----------



## Hansen

I am wearing the body of a 5'9 215lb 20 year old dude who is wearing nothing but RL sleeping trousers.


----------



## John Price

I am addicted to sleeping pills


----------



## John Price

I am going to take another one. I don't care.


----------



## Hansen

Consciousness dissipates with sensual awareness


----------



## Hansen

Mike Emrick said:


> I am going to take another one. I don't care.




Yo don't mix that **** with alcohol, are you ****ing ********


----------



## Chris Hagen*

Getting a bit dark in here, Mike.


----------



## Cochese

Yeah man all jokes aside thats no good, please don't.


----------



## Chris Hagen*

I can't tell if he's serious or not, but if he is, quit ****ing taking pills, ix.


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

ix don't take sleeping pills


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

Mike Emrick said:


> I am going to take another one. I don't care.




When did Ethereal Whisper hack your account


----------



## Hansen

Man I'm gonna have to get my brother to drop off my PS4 down here since I'll be house sitting for like 5 days


----------



## Hansen

ucanthanzalthetruth said:


> When did Ethereal Whisper hack your account




legit cut the crazy ****


----------



## Chris Hagen*

Is it too soon to start writing ixcuincle's eulogy?


----------



## darko




----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

darko said:


>






Gold!!!


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Chris Hagen said:


> Iâ€™m wearing a two-button single-breasted chalk-striped wool-flannel suit, a multicolored candy-striped cotton shirt and a silk pocket square, all by Patrick Aubert, a polka-dot silk tie by Bill Blass and clear prescription eyeglasses with frames by Lafont Paris.




So in simple terms, you look even more like a ****ing tool??


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Wish I could fall back asleep....


----------



## Dog

Mike Emrick said:


> This vegan here still snaps himself smoking cigarettes lmao. Won't eat meat but smokes a mean pack of cigs




Rofl


----------



## RayP

ucanthanzalthetruth said:


> When you get a job offer but it's commission based<<<<<<<





Don't want to work for money. 


Don't want to work for P so date a dumb 23 year old high schooler. 


What do you want to work for?


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Debating if watching a movie will help lull me to sleep....


----------



## RayP

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Debating if watching a movie will help lull me to sleep....




Put a soccer game on if you need help sleeping


----------



## John Price

****


----------



## Dog

Mike Emrick said:


> ****




Are you getting a dog


----------



## John Price

Doland said:


> Are you getting a dog




****


----------



## John Price

RayP. Why did you snap that magnum. Lol


----------



## RayP

Mike Emrick said:


> RayP. Why did you snap that magnum. Lol






Wanted to make sure you all knew what I was packing


----------



## John Price

RayP said:


> Wanted to make sure you all knew what I was packing




Lol.

Send me Joe snaps today to cheer me up.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Chris Hagen said:


> Last I checked me smoking a pack of cigarettes didn't kill an animal, or really anyone other than myself.




Second hand smoke and the labour exploited by tobacco companies, dumbass


----------



## Dog

When the Caps lose and you're pissed off


----------



## RayP

Mike Emrick said:


> Lol.
> 
> Send me Joe snaps today to cheer me up.




He's still sleeping


----------



## Bones Malone

Doland said:


> When the Caps lose and you're pissed off




retweet


----------



## RayP

Dustin Peener said:


> Second hand smoke and the labour exploited by tobacco companies, dumbass






Probably use cow **** to fertilize the crops to grow the tobacco. I'm sure that's anti began or something too


----------



## Bones Malone

How can I sleep so good and wake up so tired?


----------



## John Price

Chippah said:


> How can I sleep so good and wake up so tired?




Should I get a cat / dog


----------



## Dog

Mike Emrick said:


> Should I get a cat / dog




Cats suck get a dog


----------



## Mantis

#Teamdog


----------



## Bones Malone

Mike Emrick said:


> Should I get a cat / dog




If you can properly care for it, yes. If you can't, no. 

Does your schedule allow you to not be away for more than 8-9 hours at a time? And I don't mean leave for 8 hours, come home and let him out and then leave for another 8 hours, come home and go to bed, repeat. Obviously that may happen from time to time, but shouldn't be the regular.


----------



## RayP

I have taken 3 god awful dumps this morning. 


Spicy mung bean curry last night was a bad choice


----------



## John Price

Mike Weber is Absolu ****ing garbage


----------



## John Price

Dr. Mantis Tobbogan said:


> #Teamdog




Imagine me yelling at the dog


----------



## RayP

Can't even go back into bathroom to brush teeth yet. That bad.


----------



## John Price

YA MUTT YOU POOP OUTSIDE YOU ****ER **** **** **** a


----------



## John Price

RayP said:


> Can't even go back into bathroom to brush teeth yet. That bad.




Use the bathroom odor fan


----------



## RayP

Ive pooped at work, Starbucks, and home (in that order) and it's not when 7:30am yet. 



My pooping game is STRONG


----------



## Dog

Taking a crap


----------



## Bones Malone

RayP said:


> Ive pooped at work, Starbucks, and home (in that order) and it's not when 7:30am yet.
> 
> 
> 
> My pooping game is STRONG




You (were) full of ****!


----------



## Dog

Chippah said:


> You (were) full of ****!




When u poop and it feels so good


----------



## John Price

We are currently seeking volunteers to grow our foster home network. Fostering is a rewarding experience where you temporarily house animals in need in your own home until they are ready for adoption. Foster animals include pregnant dogs/cats, nursing dogs/cats and their litters, dogs/cats recovering from injuries or dogs/cats in need of socialization. We recommend having a separate area in your home to care for foster pets; a spare bedroom, bathroom or laundry room works great. The shelter provides all medical care and dry food. Foster homes provide wet food, litter for the kitties, bedding and daily care of the animals. Supplies you purchase to care for foster animals may be tax deductible.


----------



## Bones Malone

All this poop talk is waking my turtle up


----------



## Siamese Dream

The best poop I ever did was in the toilet of a KFC

I was warming the bench in a hockey game and really needed to go for like the whole of the third period, when the game ended I took my equipment off as quickly as I could, and since the rink toilets are like the one in that scene in Trainspotting I went out of the rink, got in my car and drove to KFC which takes like a minute (I was going there for food after anyway)

Then absolutely destroyed their toilet


----------



## John Price

Dustin Peener said:


> The best poop I ever did was in the toilet of a KFC
> 
> I was warming the bench in a hockey game and really needed to go for like the whole of the third period, when the game ended I took my equipment off as quickly as I could, and since the rink toilets are like the one in that scene in Trainspotting I went out of the rink, got in my car and drove to KFC which takes like a minute (I was going there for food after anyway)
> 
> Then absolutely destroyed their toilet




Aren't the ones at KFC bad too


----------



## Bones Malone

My dog bit me yesterday


----------



## Bones Malone

Mike Emrick said:


> Aren't the ones at KFC bad too




Not in England where everything is 1000000x better than the US, you imbecile


----------



## John Price

I saw a fancy Japanese toilet in a DC restaurant the other day. Had seat warmers and computers and every thing


----------



## Bones Malone

Mike Emrick said:


> I saw a fancy Japanese toilet in a DC restaurant the other day. Had seat warmers and computers and every thing




I thought they basically used a hole in the floor?


----------



## Dog

Mike Emrick said:


> I saw a fancy Japanese toilet in a DC restaurant the other day. Had seat warmers and computers and every thing




Did you use it


----------



## John Price

Doland said:


> Did you use it




To pee yes


----------



## John Price

As I ranted about in the post game thread you all need to be here next year. No hopping off the wagon and no overreacting. Because we lost to a better team that out played us over the course of 6 games. So don't talk about choke jobs or "I quit on this team" here. Because you and I damn know that this city isn't that good in sports, and they always set you up to tear you down. All the hyped teams in this city fail to deliver, so it's not only the Caps. 

IT's just something you have to deal with as a DC / MD / VA resident. And tomorrow is another day. So just go to work tomorrow and wear your Caps jersey and be PROUD to support their effort throughout this year. 

They didn't choke. They didn't collapse. They were just outplayed by a better team. It happens. That's why the President's Trophy is so meaningless. And people thought that the Caps were entitled to the championship, their dumb 15 or whatever they wore on their hats like they were ENTITLED to play that many more wins. No. You earn those wins on the ice. And you get four wins first before you start thinking of 15 and the cup.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Mike Emrick said:


> Aren't the ones at KFC bad too




No I find the toilets in fast food restaurants over here are relatively good

Especially compared to the ones in the ice rinks which usually look like this

[Yt]IJrWlHRT-18[/Yt]


----------



## John Price

Dude


----------



## John Price

The bad toilets I see are in places like Nats Park where there's **** on the seat of the toilet 

And that's the WORST. A little brown smear.


----------



## John Price

I think I'm going to throw up


----------



## John Price

I'm still in bed


----------



## Bones Malone

Mike Emrick said:


> I'm still in bed




go on.....


----------



## Mantis

Mike Emrick said:


> I'm still in bed



Get in your car and start makin that money!


----------



## beowulf

Is it friday yet?


----------



## Dog

Is it too late to say sorry


----------



## John Price

Dr. Mantis Tobbogan said:


> Get in your car and start makin that money!




No. PS4 all day.


----------



## John Price

No one is putting a gun at my head forcing me to work especially after a Caps elimination so Idc


----------



## John Price

In the older times I would be listening to O&A right now but since O&J aren't streamed live on Paltalk / unauthorized third party fan site anymore I don't listen


----------



## John Price

I would never pay to listen to Sirius XM.


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Doland said:


> Is it too late to say sorry




I took a pill in Ibiza


----------



## Juzmo

Caugh this little guy on the near the house and released it to the woods half a mile from here.


----------



## Mantis

Why didn't you let him play with your chickens?


----------



## The Gongshow

Keep it off my wave


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Dr. Mantis Tobbogan said:


> Why didn't you let him play with your chickens?




I can make your hands clap


----------



## Guerzy

hello everyone


----------



## Guerzy

RayP said:


> I have taken 3 god awful dumps this morning.
> 
> 
> Spicy mung bean curry last night was a bad choice






RayP said:


> Can't even go back into bathroom to brush teeth yet. That bad.




ROFL a


----------



## Guerzy

RayP said:


> Ive pooped at work, Starbucks, and home (in that order) and it's not when 7:30am yet.
> 
> 
> 
> My pooping game is STRONG




Wow the hat trick came early for you today congrats to you. I pooped 3 times on monday


----------



## Guerzy

We should just create a pooping thread.


----------



## Guerzy

Heading to the ****ter boys.


----------



## irunthepeg

LMAO a


----------



## irunthepeg

RayP regretting the mung bean instantly


----------



## Juzmo

Dr. Mantis Tobbogan said:


> Why didn't you let him play with your chickens?



I was worried that they might like the snake more than me and not give me any attention after that.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Pooped like an hour ago.

Felt good man.


----------



## irunthepeg

Finnish your Czech said:


> I took a pill in Ibiza




I took the bill for a pizza


----------



## Kyle93

Mike Emrick said:


> I am addicted to sleeping pills




You live in Washington no? Where MJ is legal? It is infinitely better than sleeping pills. Just saying.


----------



## Bones Malone




----------



## darko

Juzmo how come you let the snake go? Should've killed it.


----------



## darko

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Pooped like an hour ago.
> 
> Felt good man.




Nothing better than a good poop.


----------



## Juzmo

darko said:


> Juzmo how come you let the snake go? Should've killed it.



Eh, I like snakes and it seemed cool.


----------



## darko

Juzmo said:


> Eh, I like snakes and it seemed cool.




Is that a poisonous snake?


----------



## Juzmo

darko said:


> Is that a poisonous snake?



Yeah, so I was careful with it just in case. Isn't the aggressive kind though and it's been about 30 years since a person has died from one of these in Finland.


----------



## darko

Juzmo said:


> Yeah, so I was careful with it just in case. Isn't the aggressive kind though and it's been about 30 years since a person has died from one of these in Finland.




One day a snake will go amongst your chooks and kill one. You should've killed that one.


----------



## Kyle93

Going for a bike ride


----------



## Satan

I took a pill in a pizza


----------



## Kyle93

back from said bike ride.


----------



## Juzmo

Kyle93 said:


> back from said bike ride.



Was it a nice ride?


----------



## yubbers

Kyle93 said:


> back from said bike ride.




RIP Steve Smith 

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/stevie-smith-passes-away.html


----------



## Kyle93

Juzmo said:


> Was it a nice ride?




It wasn't bad.


----------



## Juzmo

Kyle93 said:


> It wasn't bad.



I'm glad.


----------



## Kyle93

It's quiet this morning.


----------



## Hansen

yubbers said:


> RIP Steve Smith
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/stevie-smith-passes-away.html




Partied with that guy he was chill


----------



## Kyle93

did hansen go to beach with gril yet


----------



## Bones Malone

Oh no!

It's lunch time, but I have to poop.

This is not good.


----------



## John Price

****


----------



## Kyle93

Chippah said:


> Oh no!
> 
> It's lunch time, but I have to poop.
> 
> This is not good.




bring your lunch to the bathroom.


----------



## Hansen

Kyle93 said:


> did hansen go to beach with gril yet




Still no response, but it's only 9am


----------



## John Price

Chippah said:


> Oh no!
> 
> It's lunch time, but I have to poop.
> 
> This is not good.




why won't the cr-v tire indicator warning turn off


----------



## Kyle93

Hansen 36 said:


> Still no response, but it's only 9am




damn


----------



## Kyle93

Dan Kelly is not my friend.


----------



## Satan

we the best


----------



## Kyle93

was so looking forward to seeing how Johnson plays in North America but then boom this happens in his 2nd game






was so mad when i saw that.


----------



## John Price

So many bikers now rayp firesather and kyle


----------



## Siamese Dream

Kyle93 said:


> was so looking forward to seeing how Johnson plays in North America but then boom this happens in his 2nd game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was so mad when i saw that.




That's a disgusting hit


----------



## Kyle93

Dustin Peener said:


> That's a disgusting hit




this entire serious has had hits like that. It's so heated right now. Both teams have top prospects out with concussions and such.


----------



## Guerzy

when it's lunch time


----------



## Bones Malone

Kyle93 said:


> was so looking forward to seeing how Johnson plays in North America but then boom this happens in his 2nd game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was so mad when i saw that.




: ugly hit


----------



## Bones Malone

Mike Emrick said:


> why won't the cr-v tire indicator warning turn off




Is the tire low on air pressure?


----------



## Bones Malone

*Tire Pressure Monitoring System (TPMS)*
Monitors the tire pressure while you are driving.
If your vehicle’s tire pressure becomes significantly low,
the low tire pressure indicator comes on and a message
appears on the multi-information display.

*What to Do*
Stop your vehicle in a safe place. Check the tire
pressure and adjust the pressure to the specified
level. The specified tire pressure is on a label on the
driver’s doorjamb.
TPMS Calibration
Any time you inflate, change, or rotate one of more of the tires, you need to
recalibrate the system.
*On vehicles with information display*
Press and hold the TPMS button on the dashboard.
The TPMS indicator blinks, and calibration begins.
On vehicles with multi-information display (MID)
Use the buttons on the steering wheel to enter and operate the Vehicle Settings
menu.
1. Scroll to the Vehicle Settings screen and enter the menu.
2. Select TPMS Calibration.
3. Select Calibrate. Calibration begins.
4. Exit the menu.
Driving on an extremely underinflated tire can cause it to overheat. An overheated
tire can fail. Always inflate your tires to the specified pressure.


----------



## irunthepeg

when Guerzy snaps his


----------



## Bones Malone

lirl to peener's reaction to my snap commercial


----------



## irunthepeg

@Guerzy Rebecca said she would creep this qt girl's Facebook to find out for me


----------



## Bones Malone

Kyle93 said:


> bring your lunch to the bathroom.




I passed some gas and it bought me some time. 

That time is up however.


----------



## Bones Malone

irunthepeg said:


> @Guerzy Rebecca said she would creep this qt girl's Facebook to find out for me




Did you put Rebecca in the friendzone?


----------



## irunthepeg

Chippah said:


> Did you put Rebecca in the friendzone?




She's in the married zone so yeah


----------



## Kyle93

dang peg hitting up those married grils


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Pizza for lunch


----------



## Kyle93

Finnish your Czech said:


> Pizza for lunch




Don't do it!!


----------



## Bones Malone

irunthepeg said:


> She's in the married zone so yeah





That adds up


----------



## Kyle93

I am going to watch Cap 1+2 tonight to get ready for Civil War tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Bones Malone

Where is gRayP today I wonder?


----------



## Kyle93

trying to find that dog.


----------



## Bones Malone

I wish I was at home so I could take this dump with my clothes [OFF]


----------



## Kyle93

you animal.


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Kyle93 said:


> Don't do it!!




I posted that in the past tense


----------



## PullHard

Hi Karl 93 Lmao


----------



## Kyle93

Eternal Sunshine said:


> Hi Karl 93 Lmao




hello my handsome friend.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Chippah said:


> lirl to peener's reaction to my snap commercial




It's even worse on the TV

See it at least 5 times during a Rongos game on MSG


----------



## irunthepeg

Kyle93 said:


> dang peg hitting up those married grils




She's going to help me find out if this cute girl is single.


----------



## Guerzy

irunthepeg said:


> when Guerzy snaps his


----------



## irunthepeg

Kyle gets a girlfriend or Caps win the Cup... which happens first???


----------



## irunthepeg

wow big thank you to the facilities people who have made the water cold today


----------



## Bones Malone

irunthepeg said:


> Kyle gets a girlfriend or Caps win the Cup... which happens first???




both cease to exist first


----------



## Guerzy

irunthepeg said:


> @Guerzy Rebecca said she would creep this qt girl's Facebook to find out for me




This is excellent


----------



## Bones Malone

Stupid auto flush is too sensitive when you wear light colored clothing...


----------



## Guerzy

irunthepeg said:


> wow big thank you to the facilities people who have made the water cold today




when 'peg and Guerzy are drinking cold water


----------



## Kyle93

irunthepeg said:


> Kyle gets a girlfriend or Caps win the Cup... which happens first???




one of those will never happen, sorry ix.


----------



## Kyle93

Chippah said:


> both cease to exist first




true


----------



## Kyle93




----------



## Hansen

My main issue with the minor leagues is how they become cesspools for the ****ing ****bags that have no respect for the safety of other players and love to throw dirty hits because they are envious of young top prospects who are already at the same level (or higher) of play while being a decade younger with the potential to make multiple times the amount they could ever hope to and so they "baptize" them into pro hockey with disgusting play


----------



## irunthepeg

Guerzy said:


> when 'peg and Guerzy are drinking cold water




It is refreshing let me tell you. Although this rainy weather is causing my allergies to perk up and I'm stuffed up and sniffling.

I am happy to have Rebecca as a friend. She basically led me to meeting this other cute girl at work by having her dog here for her to visit.



Kyle93 said:


> one of those will never happen, sorry ix.




BOPOM


----------



## irunthepeg

when u are excited to watch the Memorial Cup


----------



## Kyle93

watched some critikal, now time for some cap.


----------



## Hansen

I wonder how it must have felt to be a government official of Kazakhstan when Borat released and knowing that nobody in the Western world would ever take their country seriously again


----------



## irunthepeg

I can't wait to go home and work out [HARD]


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

RayP said:


> Don't want to work for money.
> 
> 
> Don't want to work for P so date a dumb 23 year old high schooler.
> 
> 
> What do you want to work for?




She's like 19 and commish jobs are terrible. I have applied to many places, they all close in a month, so I'm just sitting on my ass till I see if I got any of them. The job offer was from someone seeing my linkedin, I didn't apply for that ****


----------



## Shrimper

BoninoBoninoBoninoBoninoBonino


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

> studies show that people who leave their shoes on inside are linked to having aspergers


----------



## Kyle93

always take mine off.


----------



## Dog

I am borat


----------



## Kyle93

Isla Fisher and Borat.


----------



## Kyle93

she is his wiife.


----------



## Bones Malone

Bianca Bree, daughter of Jean-Claude van Damme


----------



## Hansen




----------



## irunthepeg




----------



## irunthepeg

Bally Hally Golf & Curling Club


----------



## Hansen

luv sic


----------



## Hansen

Have you listened to Nujabes stuff Peg?


----------



## Mantis

irunthepeg said:


> Bally Hally Golf & Curling Club



Oooooh eeeeeee ooooooh I look just like Bally Hally


----------



## Hansen




----------



## Kyle93

Lol Blue Bally


----------



## Shrimper

Ix mad Caps choked again.


----------



## Hansen

chaining wailmer to get a purple people eater


----------



## Oogie Boogie

Need the Blues to win tonight. If that happens then I just need Tampa to hopefully knock out Pittsburgh and I'll be happy.


----------



## Oogie Boogie

Well actually, I just need the Blues to win and someone from the West to beat Tampa or Pittsburgh.


----------



## irunthepeg

Hansen 36 said:


> Have you listened to Nujabes stuff Peg?




Never heard of them



Dr. Mantis Tobbogan said:


> Oooooh eeeeeee ooooooh I look just like Bally Hally




Oochie Wallie


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Lottery bros


----------



## irunthepeg

Finnish your Czech said:


> Lottery bros




my friend FyC


----------



## irunthepeg

How will I know if you really love me


----------



## irunthepeg

I say a prayer with every heart beat


----------



## irunthepeg

I fall in love whenever we meet


----------



## irunthepeg

I'm asking you what you know about these things


----------



## Hansen

Hype I've got 3 4IV Wailmer, 1 Male, 2 Female (1 with the hidden ability) and decent/good natures, so I could breed a beast if I wanted


----------



## Guerzy

Finnish your Czech said:


> Lottery bros






irunthepeg said:


> my friend FyC




when Fyc, 'peg and Guerzy are lottery bros


----------



## Guerzy




----------



## Guerzy

When u are parched so you are going to go get a nice COLD glass of water


----------



## Hansen

irunthepeg said:


> Never heard of them


----------



## Guerzy

when u and a co-worker are both eating goldfish and you think what are the chances


----------



## Guerzy

when u have worked hard today so you're taking some time to drink some cold water, eat some goldfish and post on hf boards


----------



## Kyle93

I just watched a lovely video of a girl playing tennis.


----------



## Hansen

Kyle93 said:


> I just watched a lovely video of a girl playing tennis.




Ohhhh


Ahhhhh

Uhhhhh

Hnnggg


----------



## *Bob Richards*

Trying to find the Rangers draft thread from 2010 on web archives. It was a hilarious thread.


----------



## Shrimper

ECF


----------



## Hansen

Trapinch ****ing teleporting all over the map as Im trying to get to them is frustrating


----------



## Kyle93

the marchand/gally video is pretty funny.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Bob Richards said:


> Trying to find the Rangers draft thread from 2010 on web archives. It was a hilarious thread.




This was before I had discovered ze HF

I still remember watching the draft coverage and seeing the short highlights of him all being fights and hits and being like






Especially with Cam Fowler still on the board, a player I had actually heard of


----------



## Hansen

Calling it right now, if Chychrun falls past 8 he will be recalled as the biggest steal of the draft


----------



## Finnish your Czech

I think van takes chychrun


----------



## Kyle93

He is still the best D in this draft IMO. Lots seem to think otherwise though.


----------



## Hansen

Finnish your Czech said:


> I think van takes chychrun




Benning's explicitly stated in interviews that Dubois/Tkachuk are a step above as they have top line production and he doesn't feel that any dmen in the draft have #1 potential, and he feels that Juolevi/Sergachev/? are the top 3D and Chychrun is outside his top 3 for d

Unless he's just trying to be sneaky, if we trade down a couple picks I wouldnt mind taking him at all


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Chychrun is being over analyzed at the start of the season when he was supposed to be consensus #2, but eas playing injured


----------



## Guerzy

James Elmer Benning


----------



## Satan

connor charles hellebuyck


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Hansen 36 said:


> Benning's explicitly stated in interviews that Dubois/Tkachuk are a step above as they have top line production and he doesn't feel that any dmen in the draft have #1 potential, and he feels that Juolevi/Sergachev/? are the top 3D and Chychrun is outside his top 3 for d
> 
> Unless he's just trying to be sneaky, if we trade down a couple picks I wouldnt mind taking him at all




Did he actually give away some of his draft rankings

Benning.jpg


----------



## Hansen

Jimbo


----------



## Guerzy

"Weâ€™re going to be ready to go, and itâ€™s huge to play in front of our fansâ€-Jamie Benn.


----------



## Hansen

Finnish your Czech said:


> Did he actually give away some of his draft rankings
> 
> Benning.jpg




Yeah he's really frank with the media. Said it would definitely be reasonable to expect a selection of the two F's ranked 4-5 over a dman


----------



## Hansen

The good thing is that drafting is just about the only thing that Benning is competent in (although he gives up picks like candy on halloween) and he hasn't said much that is startling


----------



## Guerzy

*#VictoryRising #LetsGO

XXXX - XXX_ - ____ - ____*


----------



## Guerzy

Modo is scared

TO POST ON HFSTARS


----------



## The Gongshow




----------



## Shrimper

RIP Norwich and Newcastle.


----------



## The Gongshow

#VictoryRising #LetsGO

XXXX - XXXX - ____ - ____


----------



## Kyle93

Lmao


----------



## Satan

i`m noteven a rapper


----------



## RayP

Chippah said:


> Where is gRayP today I wonder?




work
hour+ swim
more work
2+ hour ride
beer


----------



## Gootie

RstP


----------



## Mantis

@irunthepeg

Cookem Daisey's (Winnipeg, MB)
What started as an idea for a food truck soon became a permanent restaurant for Glenna Henderson. Cookem Daisey's has quickly gained a reputation for friendly service and delicious homemade dishes, just like Henderson's kokum (grandmother) used to make. Cookem Daisey's is always coming up with fun and tasty specials like bannock pizza, frybread tacos, and frybread rhubarb pie for their loyal customers.


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Hansen 36 said:


> Yeah he's really frank with the media. Said it would definitely be reasonable to expect a selection of the two F's ranked 4-5 over a dman




James Elmer Benning


----------



## Hammettf2b

RayP said:


> work
> hour+ swim
> more work
> 2+ hour ride
> beer




More Snaps from Joe's perspective please. Thank you.


----------



## Hansen

#MovingOnUpInTheRankings #ThisIsWhatWeLiveFor

XXXX-X
-->>-X


----------



## Hansen

Eating spitz and gaming Pokemon


----------



## Satan

watching blue jays

waiting for hocej


----------



## Kyle93

watching a movie.


----------



## Satan

lookin 


lookin for revenge


----------



## Satan




----------



## Finnish your Czech

When Jeff O'Neill says there is a 45% chance that Phil wins the Conn Smythe


----------



## Finnish your Czech

This guy's such an idiot


----------



## Kyle93

Bopom


----------



## John Price

As I ranted about in the post game thread you all need to be here next year. No hopping off the wagon and no overreacting. Because we lost to a better team that out played us over the course of 6 games. So don't talk about choke jobs or "I quit on this team" here. Because you and I damn know that this city isn't that good in sports, and they always set you up to tear you down. All the hyped teams in this city fail to deliver, so it's not only the Caps. 

IT's just something you have to deal with as a DC / MD / VA resident. And tomorrow is another day. So just go to work tomorrow and wear your Caps jersey and be PROUD to support their effort throughout this year. 

They didn't choke. They didn't collapse. They were just outplayed by a better team. It happens. That's why the President's Trophy is so meaningless. And people thought that the Caps were entitled to the championship, their dumb 15 or whatever they wore on their hats like they were ENTITLED to play that many more wins. No. You earn those wins on the ice. And you get four wins first before you start thinking of 15 and the cup.


----------



## *Bob Richards*

Mike Emrick said:


> As I ranted about in the post game thread you all need to be here next year. No hopping off the wagon and no overreacting. Because we lost to a better team that out played us over the course of 6 games. So don't talk about choke jobs or "I quit on this team" here. Because you and I damn know that this city isn't that good in sports, and they always set you up to tear you down. All the hyped teams in this city fail to deliver, so it's not only the Caps.
> 
> IT's just something you have to deal with as a DC / MD / VA resident. And tomorrow is another day. So just go to work tomorrow and wear your Caps jersey and be PROUD to support their effort throughout this year.
> 
> They didn't choke. They didn't collapse. They were just outplayed by a better team. It happens. That's why the President's Trophy is so meaningless. And people thought that the Caps were entitled to the championship, their dumb 15 or whatever they wore on their hats like they were ENTITLED to play that many more wins. No. You earn those wins on the ice. And you get four wins first before you start thinking of 15 and the cup.




tl;dr


----------



## Kyle93




----------



## Hansen

After that 1st round vs Chicago I didnt feel a tiny bit like the President trophy winner was entitled to anything in 2011


----------



## Kyle93

It's tough being the President Trophy Winner, every other team is coming at you hard because they want to be that one who took them down.


----------



## John Price

How many times has Toronto won the presidents trophy


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Every year all my life we've been saying "Next year!"

My best friend from high school used to watch a lot of caps games with me and we figured we had our whole life ahead of us to wait for a win.

Well, he died two months ago. He watched the Caps for his whole life and now he's dead and he didn't get to see them win ****ing ****.

So, I'll tune in next October, but I need to start thinking practically or in other terms because getting my hopes up has been a waste of time.

Could be worse... multiple generations of Cubs fans have been born and died and look what they've been through. Then again, the Cubs don't go to the playoffs every year.


----------



## Mantis

Kyle93 said:


> It's tough being the President Trophy Winner, every other team is coming at you hard because they want to be that one who took them down.



It's the playoffs. Every team comes at every team hard because its for the cup.


----------



## *Bob Richards*

Finnish your Czech said:


> Every year all my life we've been saying "Next year!"
> 
> My best friend from high school used to watch a lot of caps games with me and we figured we had our whole life ahead of us to wait for a win.
> 
> Well, he died two months ago. He watched the Caps for his whole life and now he's dead and he didn't get to see them win ****ing ****.
> 
> So, I'll tune in next October, but I need to start thinking practically or in other terms because getting my hopes up has been a waste of time.
> 
> Could be worse... multiple generations of Cubs fans have been born and died and look what they've been through. Then again, the Cubs don't go to the playoffs every year.




I know this is copy pasta but it's something I've totally thought about for a long time. 

Feels like some fans believe in the law of averages and that things will eventually sort themselves out and its not necessarily true. 

RIP Cubs fans granted this might actually be their year.


----------



## Kyle93

Mike Emrick said:


> How many times has Toronto won the presidents trophy




How many cups does Washington have?


----------



## Kyle93

stop being so bitter ix and just post spam like you normally do. Not that anyone actually reads it


----------



## John Price

Kyle93 said:


> stop being so bitter ix and just post spam like you normally do. Not that anyone actually reads it




As I ranted about in the post game thread you all need to be here next year. No hopping off the wagon and no overreacting. Because we lost to a better team that out played us over the course of 6 games. So don't talk about choke jobs or "I quit on this team" here. Because you and I damn know that this city isn't that good in sports, and they always set you up to tear you down. All the hyped teams in this city fail to deliver, so it's not only the Caps. 

IT's just something you have to deal with as a DC / MD / VA resident. And tomorrow is another day. So just go to work tomorrow and wear your Caps jersey and be PROUD to support their effort throughout this year. 

They didn't choke. They didn't collapse. They were just outplayed by a better team. It happens. That's why the President's Trophy is so meaningless. And people thought that the Caps were entitled to the championship, their dumb 15 or whatever they wore on their hats like they were ENTITLED to play that many more wins. No. You earn those wins on the ice. And you get four wins first before you start thinking of 15 and the cup.


----------



## Hansen

Lmao so this morning my grandpa asked me for advice with what we should be focusing on in the meeting that he and council are having with the banks trying to manage the $30,000,000 trust fund from our settlement with the government that is going through this month

I was just like yo soz gramps I aint econ smell ya later


----------



## Satan

As I ranted about in the post game thread you all need to be here next year. No hopping off the wagon and no overreacting. Because we lost to a better team that out played us over the course of 6 games. So don't talk about choke jobs or "I quit on this team" here. Because you and I damn know that this city isn't that good in sports, and they always set you up to tear you down. All the hyped teams in this city fail to deliver, so it's not only the Caps. 

IT's just something you have to deal with as a DC / MD / VA resident. And tomorrow is another day. So just go to work tomorrow and wear your Caps jersey and be PROUD to support their effort throughout this year. 

They didn't choke. They didn't collapse. They were just outplayed by a better team. It happens. That's why the President's Trophy is so meaningless. And people thought that the Caps were entitled to the championship, their dumb 15 or whatever they wore on their hats like they were ENTITLED to play that many more wins. No. You earn those wins on the ice. And you get four wins first before you start thinking of 15 and the cup.


----------



## Hansen

real talk though I helped him do the math on how much each bank would be charging, what their proposals were like, what expectations could be for net growth each year from investment management and what nonsense to look out for

Looks like each bank would be charging about 175-250k annually in fees and if they aren't making us at least 1M+ (post-fees) then they aren't worth our time.


----------



## Shrimper

Mike Emrick said:


> As I ranted about in the post game thread you all need to be here next year. No hopping off the wagon and no overreacting. Because we lost to a better team that out played us over the course of 6 games. So don't talk about choke jobs or "I quit on this team" here. Because you and I damn know that this city isn't that good in sports, and they always set you up to tear you down. All the hyped teams in this city fail to deliver, so it's not only the Caps.
> 
> IT's just something you have to deal with as a DC / MD / VA resident. And tomorrow is another day. So just go to work tomorrow and wear your Caps jersey and be PROUD to support their effort throughout this year.
> 
> They didn't choke. They didn't collapse. They were just outplayed by a better team. It happens. That's why the President's Trophy is so meaningless. And people thought that the Caps were entitled to the championship, their dumb 15 or whatever they wore on their hats like they were ENTITLED to play that many more wins. No. You earn those wins on the ice. And you get four wins first before you start thinking of 15 and the cup.




Ix mad.


----------



## Shrimper

BoninoBoninoBonino


----------



## Satan

Hansen 36 said:


> real talk though I helped him do the math on how much each bank would be charging, what their proposals were like, what expectations could be for net growth each year from investment management and what nonsense to look out for
> 
> Looks like each bank would be charging about 175-250k annually in fees and if they aren't making us at least 1M+ (post-fees) then they aren't worth our time.




In 1906, the Cubs won a Major League record 116 games, and posted a modern-era record winning percentage of .763, before losing the World Series to the Chicago White Sox by four games to two. The Cubs won back-to-back World Series championships in 1907 and 1908, becoming the first Major League team to play in three consecutive Fall Classics, and the first to win it twice. The team has appeared in seven World Series following their 1908 title, most recently in 1945. The Cubs have not won the World Series in 107 years, the longest championship drought of any major North American professional sports team,[2][3] and are often referred to as the "Lovable Losers" because of this distinction. They are also known as "the North Siders". The Cubs have a major league rivalry with the St. Louis Cardinals, and an interleague rivalry with the Chicago White Sox.


----------



## *Bob Richards*

MFW I totally cheered for the Pens that series.


----------



## Satan

michael saunders


----------



## Hansen

Satan said:


> In 1906, the Cubs won a Major League record 116 games, and posted a modern-era record winning percentage of .763, before losing the World Series to the Chicago White Sox by four games to two. The Cubs won back-to-back World Series championships in 1907 and 1908, becoming the first Major League team to play in three consecutive Fall Classics, and the first to win it twice. The team has appeared in seven World Series following their 1908 title, most recently in 1945. The Cubs have not won the World Series in 107 years, the longest championship drought of any major North American professional sports team,[2][3] and are often referred to as the "Lovable Losers" because of this distinction. They are also known as "the North Siders". The Cubs have a major league rivalry with the St. Louis Cardinals, and an interleague rivalry with the Chicago White Sox.




I have been chaining Trapinch on Route 111-desert area for the past three (3) hours and, despite it taking a while to catch on, have learned of their travel pattern. They move counter clockwise in broad steps, four (4) tiles diagonally to four (4) positions forming a diamond shape. Every third step on average will be a hide step, where the pokemon doesn't appear and instead a cloud of dirt pops up out of the sand. If you can get to the first location of the pokemon early you will be able to cut it off at location two (2) however it will also sometimes take a long step or skip if you're too close, in these cases it is safest to return to the first position and wait, as chasing the Trapinch will change the cycle. After about 85 encounters I have yet to see a shiny but will continue and hopefully will encounter one by dusk.


----------



## Kyle93

Starving, I should make something.


----------



## Hansen

Currently drinking dict pepis


----------



## Hansen

One day I hope to become a man of the desert and trap trapinch like the Navajo Indians of old would trap desert critters


----------



## Mantis

Bob Richards said:


> MFW I totally cheered for the Pens that series.



Look Bob! Hayley actually sang with a good band once. 



She sings Maynard James Keenans parts


----------



## Kyle93

Haven't had pop in forever.


----------



## Hansen

Would watch anime while doing this **** but reading subs and watching the screen at the same time is inconvenient


----------



## *Bob Richards*

Hansen 36 said:


> One day I hope to become a man of the desert and trap trapinch like the Navajo Indians of old would trap desert critters




I one day hope to not be dead.


----------



## Hansen

Kyle93 said:


> Haven't had pop in forever.




You've been suffering for too long


----------



## Kyle93

Bob Richards said:


> I one day hope to not be dead.




You are currently alive.


----------



## Hansen

Kyle93 said:


> You are currently alive.




more like un-dead imo


----------



## Hansen

There are only two truths to existence, 1. we are born 2. we die


bunch of nonsense in between who knows about before or after


----------



## Siamese Dream

Thoughts on this as my next avatar


----------



## Hansen




----------



## Hansen

Im bored


----------



## *Bob Richards*

Kyle93 said:


> You are currently alive.




That's highly debatable.


----------



## Kyle93

Hansen 36 said:


> Im bored




Same, just about to eat or something.


----------



## Hansen

Bob Richards said:


> That's highly debatable.




My main issue with Descartes is that he doesn't address the notion that out thoughts could be predetermined, just as everything else could be


----------



## Hansen

Oooh London Knights game on in 5 min will defs watch that to see a potential future Canuck


----------



## *Bob Richards*

Hansen 36 said:


> My main issue with Descartes is that he doesn't address the notion that out thoughts could be predetermined, just as everything else could be




Me thinking and therefore being doesn't account for other people so it always left me like


----------



## Hansen

Bob Richards said:


> Me thinking and therefore being doesn't account for other people so it always left me like




Well I mean the idea behind that is that everything is an illusion, you can't prove the existence of others beyond your own sensual perception, which is just as true as it would be for the computer you're looking at or the wall. If our senses are false or misinterpreting (as they are wont to do sometimes) then the existence of others can be falsified too (though it isn't the strongest argument). Once you're stripping away all the layers there's a point where you're left with your own thoughts amidst a void, which I can see why he would assume that the very act of criticizing and questioning the nature of such an existence must be a sturdy foundation for that very existence, however if we're all on a track in space and time and each of us has predetermined moments where we have these thoughts or wonderings then its just as likely to be a falsity too right.


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Particles dictate everything. Everything is the result of how subatomic particles react with one another. Which means everything follow the motion and interactions of those. Which would mean everything has been predetermined from the very beginning of the universe.

yolo


----------



## Hansen

Zaide said:


> Particles dictate everything. Everything is the result of how subatomic particles react with one another. Which means everything follow the motion and interactions of those. Which would mean everything has been predetermined from the very beginning of the universe.
> 
> yolo




Yeah pretty much, it scares us to think that time isn't purely linear in nature and that we aren't in an ultimate "present" though


----------



## Mantis

After you fart there are poop particles in your gitch


----------



## Zaiden Shogun




----------



## *Bob Richards*

Zaide said:


> Particles dictate everything. Everything is the result of how subatomic particles react with one another. Which means everything follow the motion and interactions of those. Which would mean everything has been predetermined from the very beginning of the universe.
> 
> yolo




This is also something I have thought about. 

But what is consciousness? Is it some intangible entity or just an extremely complex chemical reaction from our brains?


----------



## Hansen

I cant words rn


----------



## Kyle93

Damn you universe, giving me this ****** life.

Jk it's not all that bad, at least I am not struggling to survive in a third world country.


----------



## Hansen

Bob Richards said:


> This is also something I have thought about.
> 
> But what is consciousness? Is it some intangible entity or just an extremely complex chemical reaction from our brains?




Its neat, you can tell because of how it is


----------



## *Bob Richards*

This is already the most complex thing the UT has talked about in like the last 3 years lirls


----------



## Kyle93

I had an astrobiology course last semester. It was very interesting, we basically covered all of the topics you have been discussing over the past 2 pages.


----------



## Kyle93

Studying what is life, all about the universe, how life originated, extraterrestrial intelligence, etc. etc.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Bob Richards said:


> This is already the most complex thing the UT has talked about in like the last 3 years lirls




"We dem boys"


----------



## Hansen

I dont really know what consciousness is and I think that its going to be really difficult to try to look at it from an outside perspective, like a 2D figure trying to comprehend the nature of 3D reality.

Someone will come along who will get it though, it'll be great


----------



## Kyle93

This is the only course I took a huge interest in. I actually LOVED studying for the exam.


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Bob Richards said:


> This is also something I have thought about.
> 
> But what is consciousness? Is it some intangible entity or *just an extremely complex chemical reaction from our brains?*



I will start by saying that I believe that consciousness is just a "creation" of how brains have developped. Like, we feel like we control our body, we can react to stimulis, etc. 

I'm amongst those who believe it's just an extremely complex reaction in the brain. Like, we barely understand how the brain works because it's so complex. But everything is mostly a chain of reactions in our body. 

And these reaction are subjected to the particles thing I mentioned. So you feel you have control, but you don't and everything is kinda predetermined. That's how I see everything.


----------



## Dog

Where are my friends Guerzy and irtp


----------



## Hansen

Yeah I would have definitely loved to study astronomy but I didn't have the high school math requirements. Have always found it incredibly fascinating, but math started bugging me around the introduction of factoring.


----------



## Satan




----------



## Finnish your Czech

Hansen 36 said:


> Oooh London Knights game on in 5 min will defs watch that to see a potential future Canuck




You are also watching future leafs Cliff Pu ans Tyler Parsons


----------



## *Bob Richards*

Talking about stuff like this is one of the reasons why I have such intense anxiety but its so ****ing fascinating and mind-blowing at the same time.


----------



## Hansen

Satan said:


>




What does the Queen's man think about it?


----------



## Dog

Zaide said:


> I will start by saying that I believe that consciousness is just a "creation" of how brains have developped. Like, we feel like we control our body, we can react to stimulis, etc.
> 
> I'm amongst those who believe it's just an extremely complex reaction in the brain. Like, we barely understand how the brain works because it's so complex. But everything is mostly a chain of reactions in our body.
> 
> And these reaction are subjected to the particles thing I mentioned. *So you feel you have control, but you don't and everything is kinda predetermined.* That's how I see everything.




Interesting....

Are you saying that you think the reactions within the brain are predetermined, thus our lives have been played out already and we are just along for the ride


----------



## Kyle93

Universe please tell me if I eill ever girltalk

...waits for answer.


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Doland said:


> Interesting....
> 
> Are you saying that you think the reactions within the brain are predetermined, thus our lives have been played out already and we are just along for the ride



Sort of.


----------



## Satan

Hansen 36 said:


> What does the Queen's man think about it?




listening to modern baseball and watching blue jays


----------



## Kyle93

Bob Richards said:


> Talking about stuff like this is one of the reasons why I have such intense anxiety but its so ****ing fascinating and mind-blowing at the same time.


----------



## Satan

i want my grave to be near hansens


----------



## Hansen

Satan said:


> listening to modern baseball and watching blue jays




That's about what I expected


----------



## Hansen

I want my grave to be near Robin Williams so I can tell him that I _do_ know how the mother****ing Sistine Chapel smells


----------



## Shrimper

Watching Game of Thrones. Episode 7.

I don't like Sansa and the kid of the Aryan kid from the Eyrie? Is weird.


----------



## Dog

Zaide said:


> Sort of.




So you're saying chemical reactions within our brains can be an indication of future health complications sort of like our DNA is a "map" of us


----------



## Satan

Hansen 36 said:


> That's about what I expected




i dont like expressing my feelings on this forum


----------



## Hansen

SN360 lets gooo


----------



## Satan

the last time i expressed my feelings in the UT--- my only friend went on exchange


and it got turned into a meme


----------



## Hansen

Satan said:


> i dont like expressing my feelings on this forum




Fair enough


----------



## Hansen

Satan said:


> the last time i expressed my feelings in the UT--- my only friend went on exchange
> 
> 
> and it got turned into a meme




Internet memes shall be the death of humanity as we know it


----------



## *Bob Richards*

Hansen 36 said:


> I want my grave to be near Robin Williams so I can tell him that I _do_ know how the mother****ing Sistine Chapel smells




I really wished I believed in an afterlife because, holy ****, that would be so comforting lol.


----------



## Hansen

Ho Sang looks woozy :/


----------



## Satan

in NYC a man approached me and Doland & asked if we wanted to hear a black joke

me: no english
him: where u from
me: Russia

"oh JESUS CHRIST" *storms off down the street*


----------



## *Bob Richards*

Satan said:


> and it got turned into a meme




I'm sorry but this made me lol so hard rofl


----------



## Satan

Hansen 36 said:


> Fair enough




watching sports on tv should be more immersive


i dont need commentators


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Hansen 36 said:


> Ho Sang looks woozy :/




Diver


----------



## Hansen

****ING COMMIES in MAI TOWN


----------



## Satan

Josh No-Sang


----------



## Satan

debit cards are inconvenient

why haven't banks innovated more


----------



## Hansen

...and with the 1st overall selection of the 2016 NHL Entry Draft the Toronto Maple Leafs are honoured to select, from the OHL's London Knights, Clifftopher Pu


----------



## Kyle93

I do not have feelings


----------



## Siamese Dream

Shrimper said:


> Watching Game of Thrones. Episode 7.
> 
> I don't like Sansa and the kid of the Aryan kid from the Eyrie? Is weird.




Nobody liked Sansa at that point in the series lmao

Course he's weird, he's like 7 and his mum still lets him suck on her **** 

"Can I make the bad man fly now?"


----------



## *Bob Richards*

I'm the opposite. I have very potent feelings.


----------



## Kyle93

Sophie is very floozy

But I like it.


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Hansen 36 said:


> ...and with the 1st overall selection of the 2016 NHL Entry Draft the Toronto Maple Leafs are honoured to select, from the OHL's London Knights, Clifftopher Pu




https://vine.co/v/ih9PIWzbZh5


----------



## Satan

Taking a number two


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Doland said:


> So you're saying chemical reactions within our brains can be an indication of future health complications sort of like our DNA is a "map" of us



Not just within our brain.

Everywhere around us.

For instance, on a larger scale, it is possible to modelize and predict how something will act with physics (which we obviously simplify a lot, but we still obtain good predictions). For example, what speeds a ball on a slide with up and downs will have at specific points.

The smaller we go (and also the bigger we go), the better those predictions are. If we were indeed able to modelize every single particle or whatever that exists in the universe exactly, and knew the "laws" that govern them, we could technically predict the fate of our universe with exactitude. It could also be feasible on a smaller scale. But even on a 1mmÂ² scale, I seriously doubt we have anything with the required processing power to modelize exactly every single particles, not to mention particles from out of that area will influence what happens in that area.


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Hello, neighbour with a messy room who makes a lot of small noises.


----------



## Kyle93

Zaide said:


> Hello, neighbour with a messy room who makes a lot of small noises.




You've been in his room?


----------



## Hansen

Finnish your Czech said:


> https://vine.co/v/ih9PIWzbZh5




New Asian sensation in the 6ix after Kawasaki left


----------



## Siamese Dream

Kyle93 said:


> Sophie is very floozy
> 
> But I like it.




How do you know that?


----------



## Hansen

Zaide can tell by the small noises coming through the walls if a room is v messy or v not


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Hansen 36 said:


> New Asian sensation in the 6ix after Kawasaki left




Next jeremy lin


----------



## Hansen

Wen the linesman has to separate Ho-Sang from the ref


----------



## Pip

leafsleafs17 sent you a message but you need to upgrade snapchat to view it


----------



## Satan

whats the best track on Views


One Dance or Controlla


----------



## Kyle93

Dustin Peener said:


> How do you know that?




Or she just acts like it in all of her pictures/gifs, videos, interviews, behind the scenes stuff with other GOT girls etc. Which you can find online.


----------



## Hansen

NHL moms take hammers to their basement walls to get ad revenue from filming in their homes


----------



## Kyle93

Upgrade snapchat wat


----------



## Satan

will the Jays game end before the Stars game begins?


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Hansen 36 said:


> Zaide can tell by the small noises coming through the walls if a room is v messy or v not



No, it's just that two days ago, there was a plumber in his room while he was away to repair the sink, and the plumber kept the door open to have access to his toolbox, and while coming back from work, I passed in front.

It was a ****ing mess with a bunch of stuff laying everywhere - not just clothes, but food packages, kitchen stuff, bags, etc. also. Like I think the plumber had to push a bunch of stuff just to be able to make his way to the sink without stepping on anything lol


----------



## Ceremony

You think when you wake up in the mornin yesterday dont count. But yesterday is all that does count. What else is there? Your life is made out of the days it's made out of. Nothin else. You might think you could run away and change your name and I dont know what all. Start over. And then one mornin you wake up and look at the ceilin and guess who's layin there?


----------



## Siamese Dream

Kyle93 said:


> Or she just acts like it in all of her pictures/gifs, videos, interviews, behind the scenes stuff with other GOT girls etc. Which you can find online.




Do you know what floozy means?


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Ceremony said:


> You think when you wake up in the mornin yesterday dont count. But yesterday is all that does count. What else is there? Your life is made out of the days it's made out of. Nothin else. You might think you could run away and change your name and I dont know what all. Start over. And then one mornin you wake up and look at the ceilin and guess who's layin there?



Freaking SPODERMEN.


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

Bob Richards said:


> This is also something I have thought about.
> 
> But what is consciousness? Is it some intangible entity or just an extremely complex chemical reaction from our brains?



No one will ever know in our lifetime. At least we have dank memes.



Zaide said:


> I will start by saying that I believe that consciousness is just a "creation" of how brains have developped. Like, we feel like we control our body, we can react to stimulis, etc.
> 
> I'm amongst those who believe it's just an extremely complex reaction in the brain. Like, we barely understand how the brain works because it's so complex. But everything is mostly a chain of reactions in our body.
> 
> And these reaction are subjected to the particles thing I mentioned. So you feel you have control, but you don't and everything is kinda predetermined. That's how I see everything.



This is boring but probably right. Again no one will prove this in our lives so it's best to not think about it.


----------



## Kyle93

Dustin Peener said:


> Do you know what floozy means?




Reputation for being a ****.


----------



## Hansen

I does ****in **** I tell ye


----------



## Hansen

Real talk memes do compose enormous amounts of how we view the self and consciousness

Memetic evolution is dank


----------



## Siamese Dream

Kyle93 said:


> Reputation for being a ****.




I've seen literally nothing from her behaviour which indicates this and even if there was, you are being extremely judgemental


----------



## *Bob Richards*

ucanthanzalthetruth said:


> No one will ever know in our lifetime. At least we have dank memes.
> 
> 
> This is boring but probably right. Again no one will prove this in our lives so it's best to not think about it.




Anxiety: High

Success: Low

Questions Answered: 0

Towel: [OFF]

Memes: Dank


----------



## Hansen

No shinies yet but Im getting dank high IV/hidden ability/egg move Trapinch


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Bob: [Richards]


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

ucanthanzalthetruth said:


> No one will ever know in our lifetime. At least we have dank memes.
> 
> 
> This is boring but probably right. Again no one will prove this in our lives so it's best to not think about it.



I do not disagree with that.


----------



## Hansen

Perlini is Nicklas Jensen 2.5


----------



## Hansen

Zaide said:


> I do not disagree with that.




I think the next two centuries are going to be pretty neat in the ways of technological advance


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

Bob Richards said:


> I really wished I believed in an afterlife because, holy ****, that would be so comforting lol.




No one knows what happens after you die, so you can hold out hope there's something, but if there isn't, you'll never know. That's my view on it.


----------



## Hansen

ucanthanzalthetruth said:


> No one knows what happens after you die, so you can hold out hope there's something, but if there isn't, you'll never know. That's my view on it.




Yeah, I really don't know. I mean my people's teachings and sacred traditional knowledge (which my great grandmother is one of the last living experts in who has had the proper training) say that there is, and I have heard of and witnessed some pretty sp00ky stuff but I really don't know

Even if there were remnants of consciousness or spirits that hang around after we die, is that really us?


----------



## Kyle93

Dustin Peener said:


> I've seen literally nothing from her behaviour which indicates this and even if there was, you are being extremely judgemental




He mad


----------



## Satan

Goins is [SAFE]


----------



## Ceremony

ucanthanzalthetruth said:


> No one knows what happens after you die, so you can hold out hope there's something, but if there isn't, you'll never know. That's my view on it.




It's not about knowing who you are. It's about thinkin you got there without takin anything with you. Your notions about startin over. or anybody's. You dont start over. That's what it's about. Every step you take is forever. You can't make it go away. None of it.


----------



## Kyle93

I pay way too much attention to celebs and their social medias. No point really in following their lives but I don't know its fun sometimes.


----------



## Hansen

All of a sudden I have 836 tabs open again


----------



## Kyle93

eating ham, carrots, and potatoes.


----------



## Hansen




----------



## Hansen

if u kno


----------



## Kyle93

she is probably #1 on my red headed list. Or at least top 3 (yes I know she is a natural blonde)


----------



## Kyle93

lol I remember when Steve-o got her to kick him in the [hello] 

very funny stuff.


----------



## Hansen

getting her snapchat would b neat


----------



## *Bob Richards*

ucanthanzalthetruth said:


> No one knows what happens after you die, so you can hold out hope there's something, but if there isn't, you'll never know. That's my view on it.




The way I see it there are two paths:

1. An Afterlife-Cool

2. Eternal Oblivion-I won't know the difference.


----------



## Kyle93

u mad bro?


----------



## Hansen

Bob Richards said:


> The way I see it there are two paths:
> 
> 1. An Afterlife-Cool
> 
> 2. Eternal Oblivion-I won't know the difference.




Nirvana bru


----------



## Kyle93

I can kill myself and report back.


----------



## *Bob Richards*

Now it is time for Sturs vs. Bloos Game 7


----------



## Satan

oh man


----------



## Ceremony

Hansen 36 said:


> Yeah, I really don't know. I mean my people's teachings and sacred traditional knowledge (which my great grandmother is one of the last living experts in who has had the proper training) say that there is, and I have heard of and witnessed some pretty sp00ky stuff but I really don't know
> 
> Even if there were remnants of consciousness or spirits that hang around after we die, is that really us?




Our journey is entirely imaginary. That is its strength. It goes from life to death. People, animals, cities, things, all are imagined. It's a novel, just a fictitious narrative. 
And besides, in the first place, anyone can do as much. You just have to close your eyes.


----------



## Hansen

Ceremony said:


> Our journey is entirely imaginary. That is its strength. It goes from life to death. People, animals, cities, things, all are imagined. It's a novel, just a fictitious narrative.
> And besides, in the first place, anyone can do as much. You just have to close your eyes.




Yeah basically.

Either way it only has whatever meaning you give it


----------



## Dog

Zaide said:


> Not just within our brain.
> 
> Everywhere around us.
> 
> For instance, on a larger scale, it is possible to modelize and predict how something will act with physics (which we obviously simplify a lot, but we still obtain good predictions). For example, what speeds a ball on a slide with up and downs will have at specific points.
> 
> The smaller we go (and also the bigger we go), the better those predictions are. If we were indeed able to modelize every single particle or whatever that exists in the universe exactly, and knew the "laws" that govern them, we could technically predict the fate of our universe with exactitude. It could also be feasible on a smaller scale. But even on a 1mmÂ² scale, I seriously doubt we have anything with the required processing power to modelize exactly every single particles, not to mention particles from out of that area will influence what happens in that area.




Interesting..

I still think we determine what we as human beings do. However, I do understand your stance.


----------



## Hansen




----------



## John Price

E
Get that existential **** outta here I'm trying to watch the ****ing game


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

Zaide said:


> I do not disagree with that.



Isn't this in your field of study? Figure it out 



Ceremony said:


> It's not about knowing who you are. It's about thinkin you got there without takin anything with you. Your notions about startin over. or anybody's. You dont start over. That's what it's about. Every step you take is forever. You can't make it go away. None of it.



Still haven't watched Better Call Saul



Bob Richards said:


> The way I see it there are two paths:
> 
> 1. An Afterlife-Cool
> 
> 2. Eternal Oblivion-I won't know the difference.



Right, so what is there to be worried about?



Hansen 36 said:


> Yeah, I really don't know. I mean my people's teachings and sacred traditional knowledge (which my great grandmother is one of the last living experts in who has had the proper training) say that there is, and I have heard of and witnessed some pretty sp00ky stuff but I really don't know
> 
> Even if there were remnants of consciousness or spirits that hang around after we die, is that really us?



I don't know, this is (as of May 11, 2016) an unsolvable question. So I'd rather just browse images of a frog on a unicycle


----------



## Dog

Mike Emrick said:


> E
> Get that existential **** outta here I'm trying to watch the ****ing game




go STARS


----------



## Hansen

I catch like 50 of each pokemon Im chaining (IV stars) and wonder trade them all except the top 5~


----------



## John Price

go STARS


----------



## Finnish your Czech

ucanthanzalthetruth said:


> Isn't this in your field of study? Figure it out
> 
> Still haven't watched Better Call Saul
> 
> Right, so what is there to be worried about?
> 
> 
> I don't know, this is (as of May 11, 2016) an unsolvable question. So I'd rather just browse images of a frog on a unicycle




That meme became old days ago


----------



## Kyle93

today was a pretty good day


----------



## John Price

Quit over thinking things and pay attention Nats 1 Tigers 1


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

Finnish your Czech said:


> That meme became old days ago


----------



## Hansen

I think Tkachuk just grabbed that guys sack and crushed it in his fist


----------



## Dog

ucanthanzalthetruth said:


>




excellent meme brother


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Hansen 36 said:


> I think Tkachuk just grabbed that guys sack and crushed it in his fist




Juolevi sucks


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

Mike Emrick said:


> Quit over thinking things and pay attention Nats 1 Tigers 1



People are watching Blues vs Stars


----------



## Kyle93

go Blues


----------



## Dog

Zaide said:


> People are watching Blues vs Stars




go STARS


----------



## Finnish your Czech

ucanthanzalthetruth said:


>


----------



## Kyle93

blues vs preds would be nice.


----------



## Kyle93

I am now in a NWA/Cube mood.


----------



## Hansen

mood


----------



## The Gongshow

Uncharted 4 is dope


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Lehtonen welcome to buyout village


----------



## Bones Malone

Imagine it's game 7 of the Stanley Cup playoffs, and you get blown out, AT HOME


----------



## Kyle93

I traded Lehtonen for Elliot + Dano + Koekkoek last year

Looking like a decent deal for me.


----------



## HisIceness

The Stars at night, are not shining bright, deep in the heart of Texas.


----------



## SoupyFIN

Stars DJ playing Lamb of GOAT.

Neat.


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

SoupyFIN said:


> Stars DJ playing Lamb of GOAT.
> 
> Neat.




Lamb of God??? What song??


----------



## John Price

Ehat stars


----------



## *Bob Richards*

Chippah said:


> Imagine it's game 7 of the Stanley Cup playoffs, and you get blown out, AT HOME





*Remembers Game 7 vs. Washington 2013*


----------



## John Price

**** Pitt


----------



## *Bob Richards*

RIP Stars by the way. Got hosed by some terrible goalie-ing


----------



## John Price

Going home from GAME


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Mike Emrick said:


> **** Pitt




No. **** the refs in last night's Pittsburgh game.


----------



## Kyle93

currently have no shirt on because it is pretty hot in my room. Just letting you all know.


----------



## Kyle93




----------



## Dog

Mike Emrick said:


> Ehat stars




yeaj


----------



## SoupyFIN

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Lamb of God??? What song??



Descending, it was right before the 2nd period started.


----------



## Finnish your Czech

Doland said:


> yeaj




Why did so many people in the ploffs pool pick dallas players


----------



## Hansen

Kyle93 said:


> currently have no shirt on because it is pretty hot in my room. Just letting you all know.




I think the heat came from what that snap was about tbh


----------



## Kyle93

Hansen 36 said:


> I think the heat came from what that snap was about tbh




Lmao


----------



## Pip

chel


----------



## irunthepeg

when u should have cheered for Chicago to beat the Blues cause the Stars would have a better time with them


----------



## irunthepeg

when u have 4 visitor messages


----------



## irunthepeg

when u don't walk the peg


----------



## John Price

go STARS


----------



## John Price

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> No. **** the refs in last night's Pittsburgh game.




A Pittsburgh fan complaining about officiating!?


----------



## yubbers

Rip Stars


----------

